# Newbie Guide to ROH



## MAVSFAN

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Someone should sticky this, so that all "newbies" to ROH will not have to post separate posts asking ROH Die-hards about the company.


----------



## tapoutorangleslam

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

personally,every time i don't know what a thing is about,i visit wikipedia...i did it also with the roh,5 years ago...


----------



## CF

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Good post. Hopefully they sticky this so there won't be as many threads on how to watch ROH, etc.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



MAVSFAN said:


> Someone should sticky this, so that all "newbies" to ROH will not have to post separate posts asking ROH Die-hards about the company.


Was just thinking the same thing - great post Homicide


----------



## RatedRSuperStar17

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thank you, i asked someone to post this, because the question gets asked every month

Also, ROH is never on TV in america, it doesnt have weekly shows, its mostly live events, then put on DVD


----------



## Heel

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks, lots of great info in this thread. If your like me and watch ROH but don't know that much about it this is very useful.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

How is Rob Feinstein connected to ROH?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



> How is Rob Feinstein connected to ROH?


RFVideo started up their own wrestling promotion which is Ring of Honor a lot of the early ROH shows were sold throught RFvideo.com but they broke ties in 2004 I think when he sold his share of ROH to Gabe and Cary.


----------



## ECDub

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Great post, rep added. ROH rules.


----------



## theron07

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

dito


----------



## Cobhc6144

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Very awesome post, I am just getting into ROH, and I needed some recommendations for DVD, so thanks for the post. Rep added.


----------



## edge-O-Matic

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

The DVD rwecommendations are really good Homcide. This looks like a Q&A for Newbies to ROH


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Still think you should have put Death Before Dishonor 1, Weekend of Thunder Night 1, Escape from New York & especially Unforgettable in your DVD list Homicide but otherwise good list and great Idea for a thread hopefully it will help stop all the "What are ROH" threads that pop up weekly.


----------



## AmEagle

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Good stuff.This should help people who want to find out about ROH and stop them from making a thread.This should probably be stickied.


----------



## OrtonsPEEP316

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Very good thread, should be a big help to the newbies.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Top stuff Homicide. It would be a good idea to sticky this thread and keep adding to it


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Yeah, that's what I was going to do like if titles change hands and when new DVD's are released. Maybe I could even post the ROH Video Wire updates on there as well.


----------



## BritishAussie

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

This is good for us ROH newbies.

I promise to give you green rep once I spread some around


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Homicide_187 said:


> RFVideo started up their own wrestling promotion which is Ring of Honor a lot of the early ROH shows were sold throught RFvideo.com but they broke ties in 2004 I think when he sold his share of ROH to Gabe and Cary.


Thanks for answering my question I knew he was connected to ROH at the beginning but didn't know he'd sold his share


----------



## smalls5791

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Chaos Theory said:


> Thanks for answering my question I knew he was connected to ROH at the beginning but didn't know he'd sold his share


Oh yeah, and Robbie F got busted by _Perverted Justice._ Apparently, he thought he was going to get in some fourteen year olds pants, but he was wrong.


Dirty Bastard
_________________________________________________________________


Homicide_187 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was going to do like if titles change hands and when new DVD's are released. Maybe I could even post the ROH Video Wire updates on there as well.



Do you know when the next ROH Video Wire is? The first one was amazing, it gave a helluva lot more than the "Recap".


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Ya Rob likes little boys everyone knows that. Homicide thatnks for making this thread it needed to be done I guess we are getting more ROH fans everyday.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^^^^ Really? I never knew that about him!


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Ya RF is a pervert and he almost ended roh in its early form of a promotion


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Can anyone tell me how ROH is doing financially at the moment? Are they making money? Because I know they have had a few ups and downs in the past so I hope they are doing well!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

ROH is doing more shows than ever, testing new markets and bringing in international talent I'd say they are doing better than ever, but I'm not there accountant so I can't confirm this, but it would be common sense to make the assumption they are doing very well.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Glad to hear it, thanks again


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



> Do you know when the next ROH Video Wire is? The first one was amazing, it gave a helluva lot more than the "Recap".


After this weeks show all of the Video wire/recaps happen after the shows.


----------



## MITB

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Can anyone tell me how up-to-date the RoH coverage thats shown in the UK is?

I wanna get in to it a bit more.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

From what I understand the stuff they show is about 10-12 months old, if you see Final Battle 2005 on MITB, watch it for god's sakes.. watch it, you'll get hooked like me


----------



## MITB

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



McQueen said:


> From what I understand the stuff they show is about 10-12 months old, if you see Final Battle 2005 on MITB, watch it for god's sakes.. watch it, you'll get hooked like me


That puts me off, knowing that its basically a year old.

Im gonna download a few bits from our multimedia section based on Homicides advice. Any matches in particular you can suggest?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

if you can find these
Bryan Danielson vs Roderick Strong (Vendetta 11/5/05 or Supercard of Honor 3/31/06)
Do Fixer vs Blood Generation (Supercard of Honor 3/31/06)
Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi ( Joe vs Kobashi 10/1/05)
James Gibson vs Bryan Danielson (Glory By Honor IV 9/17/05)
If you want hardcore (CZW vs ROH Cage of Death 7/15/06)

Just posted today by Honor
Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe (Honor invades Boston sometime in 02), this is an old match from the 6th ROH show ever and it's two brothers feuding, awesome awesome match, its so good and the scary thing is how young they both were at the time (18 & 17) check it out.

some great matches from the last year but there is another match from Fight of the Century a show set to be released anyday now with a Samoa Joe vs Bryan Danielson match that alot of people who were live are saying is easily a 5 star match and possibly the best ROH match ever


----------



## dman1982dq

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I can't wait to see Danielson vs Joe that match, I cannot wait to get.


----------



## wholefnedge

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

ROH= Good wrestling


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Someone help me out here what is the relationship with FIP and ROH. Is FIP like a minor league for ROH or what.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Ring Of Honor 88 said:


> Someone help me out here what is the relationship with FIP and ROH. Is FIP like a minor league for ROH or what.


FIP is ROHs 'sister' promotion in Florida, it holds 2 shows a month and yeah it is kind of like a minor league for ROH as ROH calls up FIP talent to its main roster when they feel the time is right e.g. Sal Rinauro and in return ROH wrestlers frequently appear on FIP shows to help the talent and to help draw a bigger crowd etc...


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



> FIP is ROHs 'sister' promotion in Florida, it holds 2 shows a month and yeah it is kind of like a minor league for ROH as ROH calls up FIP talent to its main roster when they feel the time is right e.g. Sal Rinauro and in return ROH wrestlers frequently appear on FIP shows to help the talent and to help draw a bigger crowd etc...


If you want me to I'll add this to the first page and give you credit.


----------



## ROH88

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks for the help


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Homicide_187 said:


> If you want me to I'll add this to the first page and give you credit.


Yeah cool thanks Homicide


----------



## Infinite7924

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Great post, I'll have to pick up some of the DVDs you have listed.


----------



## DL123

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks! Repped!


----------



## jakeman619

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Does anyone know how it is that guys can work for both TNA and ROH?


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



> Does anyone know how it is that guys can work for both TNA and ROH?


TNA has not exclusive contracts on there guys to wrestle anywhere else besides a company that sells merchandise to the national public ie the WWE. TNA workers can work any indy shows or outside the state promotions. Also the TNA work schedule is not as long as the WWE's schedule.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^^ So what was all that bullshit about in 2004/05 when TNA banned AJ and Daniels from doing ROH bookings?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Chaos Theory said:


> ^^^^ So what was all that bullshit about in 2004/05 when TNA banned AJ and Daniels from doing ROH bookings?



Basically Rob Feinstein previous owner of ROH and RF videos was caught in a sting operation that targeted suspected pedophiles.

Rob sold ROH to Gabe and Cary and was told to leave RF videos aswell but it later turned out Rob was still involved in RF videos so ROH split with them but TNA could not afford to be associated with Rob so until they could prove he no longer had dealings with ROH they barred there talent from working ROH

This is how i understand it fell free to correct me if im wrong


----------



## KnobHead

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Which of the ROH UK shows is the better? I'm thinking of buying one on DVD but need to know which is the best, as I only can afford one official one at the moment.

Also, how long is the delivery from ROHWrestling.com to the UK? (I've seen lots of ROH DVD's before from a UK Trader but never an official one)


----------



## Platt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



KnobHead said:


> Which of the ROH UK shows is the better? I'm thinking of buying one on DVD but need to know which is the best, as I only can afford one official one at the moment.
> 
> Also, how long is the delivery from ROHWrestling.com to the UK? (I've seen lots of ROH DVD's before from a UK Trader but never an official one)




Next time use the dvd help thread http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=214635

but to answer your question Unified was the best of the 2 shows and my order have always taken 7 days


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



KnobHead said:


> Which of the ROH UK shows is the better? I'm thinking of buying one on DVD but need to know which is the best, as I only can afford one official one at the moment.
> 
> Also, how long is the delivery from ROHWrestling.com to the UK? (I've seen lots of ROH DVD's before from a UK Trader but never an official one)


Unified is better but Anarchy is still really good.

Here's some of my reviews: http://www.weforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=291636

*cheap plug*


----------



## Enigma

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Just found this on The Wrestling Channel (TV station in UK) website:

http://www.thewrestlingchannel.tv/promotions.php?id=roh

Some useful info on there.


----------



## Chaos Theory

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



platt222 said:


> Basically Rob Feinstein previous owner of ROH and RF videos was caught in a sting operation that targeted suspected pedophiles.
> 
> Rob sold ROH to Gabe and Cary and was told to leave RF videos aswell but it later turned out Rob was still involved in RF videos so ROH split with them but TNA could not afford to be associated with Rob so until they could prove he no longer had dealings with ROH they barred there talent from working ROH
> 
> This is how i understand it fell free to correct me if im wrong


thanks man


----------



## The_ HeartBreakKid

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I would like to see ROH, how i watch it???


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



The_ HeartBreakKid said:


> I would like to see ROH, how i watch it???


Buy dvds or download from the multimedia section.


----------



## Corey

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



The_ HeartBreakKid said:


> I would like to see ROH, how i watch it???


Like X/L/AJ said. buy it, or go to the roh megapost in my sig.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

You could also watch the VideoWire on the ROH website......Or you could go onto ROHVideos.com and see some ROH stuff.


----------



## tna-wwe

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks, lots for the great info


----------



## Memphis25

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 44xx

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

ROH is never on TV but it is still good:flip


----------



## Legend_Killer06

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

great post..and thanks


----------



## hasheen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

yep alot better action, and great story telling too boot. WWF should take a page about booking and story telling from them


----------



## Cult

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Can you only watch ROH on the internet?


----------



## ECWrestling1

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

great stuff man...


----------



## 1203

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I saw the King's of Wrestling at a MXW Show entitled "Capitol Collision." Unfortunately they didn't tag together, but it was the first time I had a chance to speak to Claudio. Fucking Excellent.


----------



## King-of-the-World

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Anyone in the UK with Sky can also watch ROH on TWC (The Wrestling Channel).. there are LOADS and LOADS of ROH episodes on a week.. just flick through the channel and see when they are on 

Oh and does anyone know why ROH and TNA started to share talent?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

ROH and TNA started at about the same time and since Low ki & Daniels (and a little later Styles) ere working for both it's been pretty much from the beginning up until mid 2004 to early 2005 there was the "ban" for TNA guys performing in ROH, other than that it's always been in effect.


----------



## action0911

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I am trying to find the first Unscripted show, it not up on the ROH site to buy and i need it. Does anyone know where i can find it, if show just send me a messege


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



> I am trying to find the first Unscripted show, it not up on the ROH site to buy and i need it. Does anyone know where i can find it, if show just send me a messege


Try Highspots


----------



## Mickey_Mania

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I would LOVE to see ROH.


----------



## humanhelper2

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Does ROH have like a TV show? like TNA and WWE. and if they do, do u know what channel it is on? thx


----------



## DWPunk

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



humanhelper2 said:


> Does ROH have like a TV show? like TNA and WWE. and if they do, do u know what channel it is on? thx


Unless you live in the UK or Canada and get Sky Sports (I believe it is) or The Wrestling Channel you have to see it via downloads or buying the dvd's.


----------



## MBL

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

How many times does that questions have to be asked. Put this in large font on your first post Homi....

ROH DO NOT AIR LIVE ON TV!!!


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^
I'm adding that to the first page lol.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Hey Homicide you also have to edit the New ROH Tag Team Champions, Matt Sydal and Christopher Daniels


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I thought I would post this here as there isnt much point making a new thread for my question.

Just wondering what was the reason with Alex Shelley and ROH parting ways? Im a pretty big Alex Shelley fan but dont know why the parted ways. He stills wrestles other independents like PWG doesnt he but not ROH whys that.


----------



## rko kills

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

thanz im a newbie and im on the roh video wire it looks mad im gonna get into it


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Thisskateboarding said:


> I thought I would post this here as there isnt much point making a new thread for my question.
> 
> Just wondering what was the reason with Alex Shelley and ROH parting ways? Im a pretty big Alex Shelley fan but dont know why the parted ways. He stills wrestles other independents like PWG doesnt he but not ROH whys that.


Alex Shelley asked Gabe the co-owner of Ring Of Honor to make some merchandise for him, but Gabe told him no one wanted to see an Alex Shelley best of or t-shirts so Shelley left, I think...


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Alex Shelley asked Gabe the co-owner of Ring Of Honor to make some merchandise for him, but Gabe told him no one wanted to see an Alex Shelley best of or t-shirts so Shelley left, I think...


I would definetly would got a best of Alex Shelley DVD.


----------



## KnobHead

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Why cant new members register to the ROH Message Board?


----------



## spiderbloke

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



DWPunk said:


> Unless you live in the UK or Canada and get Sky Sports (I believe it is) or The Wrestling Channel you have to see it via downloads or buying the dvd's.


Sky sports is only WWE.

I just watched A ROH match on youtube the picture quality wasn't that good but you could here the commentary are the DVD's good picture quality?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



spiderbloke said:


> Sky sports is only WWE.
> 
> I just watched A ROH match on youtube the picture quality wasn't that good but you could here the commentary are the DVD's good picture quality?


Yes the DVD's picture quality is good, also KnobHead the ROH messeage board usually stops registeration on their website, but sometimes they open it back up so someone can register.


----------



## BreakTheWalls

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



watts63 said:


> I would definetly would got a best of Alex Shelley DVD.


Yeah me too, as you can plainly see by my signature, avatar, and location.


Wow. Am I a little fanatical or what?


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Alex Shelley asked Gabe the co-owner of Ring Of Honor to make some merchandise for him, but Gabe told him no one wanted to see an Alex Shelley best of or t-shirts so Shelley left, I think...


Thats disapointing to hear, I for one would definetely purchase a Best of Alex Shelley and I think ROH fans would buy Akex Shelley shirts aswell.


----------



## New Jack

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Why would anyone want an Alex Shelley shirt?


----------



## Platt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



New Jack said:


> Why would anyone want an Alex Shelley shirt?


seriously 16 days after the conversation and you post that learn how to post properly or go and find another forums to spam


----------



## M.T

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

OK, this is a n00bish question but is Generation Next still together? and if so whos in it now?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



M.T said:


> OK, this is a n00bish question but is Generation Next still together? and if so whos in it now?


They broke up at the Generation Now show.


----------



## neon3dk

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

i'm startin to get into ROH, just watching some of the videos. I haven't followed up on their website, so i was wondering, when do they usually updated on the videos they show online? like the matches and the video wire.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



neon3dk said:


> i'm startin to get into ROH, just watching some of the videos. I haven't followed up on their website, so i was wondering, when do they usually updated on the videos they show online? like the matches and the video wire.


They just do the matches on videowire now which is just 5 minutes or so & Video Wire normally updates every two weeks.


----------



## edge-3000

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

i never watcheed roh before. any big stars from wwe, wcw, ecw, and tna in there?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



edge-3000 said:


> i never watcheed roh before. any big stars from wwe, wcw, ecw, and tna in there?


Everyone from the past & present:
James Gibson (Jamie Noble)
Paul London
AJ Styles
Samoa Joe
Christopher Daniels
Jimmy Yang
Austin Aries (Starr in TNA)
Spanky (Brian Kendrick)
CM Punk
Chris Sabin
Jerry Lynn
Low Ki (Senshi)
Alex Shelley
Petey Williams
Homicide
Jay Lethal
Sonjay Dutt

No one who currently works for WWE can work anywhere else so no one from WWE these days.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Everyone from the past & present:
> James Gibson (Jamie Noble)
> Paul London
> AJ Styles
> Samoa Joe
> Christopher Daniels
> Jimmy Yang
> Austin Aries (Starr in TNA)
> Spanky (Brian Kendrick)
> CM Punk
> Chris Sabin
> Jerry Lynn
> Low Ki (Senshi)
> Alex Shelley
> Petey Williams
> Homicide
> Jay Lethal
> Sonjay Dutt
> 
> No one who currently works for WWE can work anywhere else so no one from WWE these days.


Also from the past:

Too Cold Scorpio
Jeff Hardy
Matt Hardy
Konnan
Daivari
Jushin Thunder Liger
Jim Cornette
Mick Foley
Ricky Steamboat
Stevie Richards
Tommy Dreamer?
Paul Bearer
Bobby Heenan

& etc...


----------



## Corey

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



watts63 said:


> Also from the past:
> 
> Too Cold Scorpio
> Jeff Hardy
> Matt Hardy
> Konnan
> Daivari
> Jushin Thunder Liger
> Jim Cornette
> Mick Foley
> Ricky Steamboat
> Stevie Richards
> Tommy Dreamer?
> Paul Bearer
> Bobby Heenan
> 
> & etc...


Oh my god, how could I have forgot the Hardyz... Wait, we for got another one. The unwanted one..... Christian Cage!! :lmao


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> Oh my god, how could I have forgot the Hardyz... Wait, we for got another one. The unwanted one..... Christian Cage!! :lmao


How could I also forget about Christian Cage lol.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

You also forgot Mickie James, Joey Mercury, Raven, Nunzio, and Mamaluke


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



McQueen said:


> You also forgot Mickie James, Joey Mercury, Raven, Nunzio, and Mamaluke


Also Matt Bentley & Frankie Kazarian...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

When was Kazarian in ROH? I did forget about Micheal Shane/Matt Bentley but I never knew Kazarian made an appearance.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



McQueen said:


> When was Kazarian in ROH? I did forget about Micheal Shane/Matt Bentley but I never knew Kazarian made an appearance.


We had a match with Jimmy Rave, CM Punk, & Christopher Daniels in a four way dance. I forgot what show was it on but it's on the Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2

Oh my god, did we forget about Eddie Guerrero & Super Crazy?


----------



## Corey

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



watts63 said:


> We had a match with Jimmy Rave, CM Punk, & Christopher Daniels in a four way dance. I forgot what show was it on but it's on the Best of Christopher Daniels Vol. 2
> 
> Oh my god, did we forget about Eddie Guerrero & Super Crazy?


That match was at one of the shows that are sold out right now but I've posted it. Man, I never realized how many big names have been to ROH...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I looked it up and you were right, Kazarian was in a 4 way at the 1st Do or Die show, and ugh how did we forget Eddie and Super Crazy. I always find it amazing when I watch the 1st Death Before Dishonor, about 70% of the talent on the card has or is working for TNA or WWE.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Jack Evans 187 said:


> That match was at one of the shows that are sold out right now but I've posted it. Man, I never realized how many big names have been to ROH...


Yeah me too. Terry Funk, CW Anderson, Steve Corino, Mikey Whipwreck, Justin Credible, Paul Birchill, Shane Douglas, Jack Victory, Abdullah the Butcher, Hernandez, The S.A.T., & probably more!


----------



## salehaljazzaf

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

what is roh i never hear of it i think of it as a lower class wrestling but it is ok for most peopele


----------



## salehaljazzaf

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

i also satred to know that alot of big names whant there and they where nothing unitl they went to other big compnes 
that way they lef roh


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ Why think of it as lower class wrestling when you haven't seen any?

It's the best *wrestling* (arguably) in the world, and it's well worth a look.

WWE and TNA stole/steal (IMO) ROH's talent and ROH's storyline ideas. 

If you wanna see some ROH, check out the media section, there's loads posted there.


----------



## enzuigiri89

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

it is crazy how somepeople consider ROH lower class wrestling just because they don't know any guys that wrestle there because some of them haven't been in any of the major promotions.

I've heard people say that ROH is crap just because they have lower budget than the likes of WWE. It is not about big arenas, pyro technigue, awesome entrance thingys or anything like that because it is about what happens inside the ring and that makes ROH the best promotion in the world (IMO)


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



enzuigiri89 said:


> it is crazy how somepeople consider ROH lower class wrestling just because they don't know any guys that wrestle there because some of them haven't been in any of the major promotions.
> 
> I've heard people say that ROH is crap just because they have lower budget than the likes of WWE. It is not about big arenas, pyro technigue, awesome entrance thingys or anything like that because it is about what happens inside the ring and that makes ROH the best promotion in the world (IMO)


Exactly...Wrestling isn't all about fancy lights, music, and 'eye candy'.

ROH has none of these....Wait, they do have lasers....But anyways, ROH doesn't have the same production values as the WWE or TNA, and I can see why some people ignore it or choose to label it as 'lower class'.

However, if any non-ROH fan was to sit down and watch an ROH show. It will become clear that ROH has the best in-ring product than the 'major' brands.


----------



## theskysreminder

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

THANKS! I really needed these, great info in this thread.


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I was wondering...what's a good jumpon point for ROH? I would like to catch up on whatever the major storylines/feuds are right now and then start getting the new shows as they come out.

I was also wondering, do the shows have any commentary? I hope so, as commentators would be a big help in getting angles and gimmick match rules explained to me.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



TheTargeter said:


> I was wondering...what's a good jumpon point for ROH? I would like to catch up on whatever the major storylines/feuds are right now and then start getting the new shows as they come out.
> 
> I was also wondering, do the shows have any commentary? I hope so, as commentators would be a big help in getting angles and gimmick match rules explained to me.


Well if your a new ROH fan get Manhattan Mayhem it's a show from 2005 but it's one of the best ROH shows for new ROH fans. Also yes the showss do you have commentary.


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Perhaps I should clarify my question: I want to catch up to the CURRENT happenings in the fed. I'd prefer not to jump in right in the middle of whatever the current big feuds are. So how far back to I need to go to get the jist of the current landscape of ROH?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



TheTargeter said:


> Perhaps I should clarify my question: I want to catch up to the CURRENT happenings in the fed. I'd prefer not to jump in right in the middle of whatever the current big feuds are. So how far back to I need to go to get the jist of the current landscape of ROH?


Kind of a tough question to answer cause at the moment ROH is at a turning point so to speak, also some current fueds have been going on all year such as BJ Whitmer against Lacey and Jimmy Jacobs & Chris Hero vs well... everyone.
I'd say start at Death Before Dishonor IV (7-15-2006) if you want to know the generalized gist of the 2nd half of 2006 ROH. The main event of DBD IV is the conclusion of the biggest fued of the 1st half of the year, but they have plenty of clips to get you up to speed on that so it's not much of a worry, but there are certain things that set the pace for the rest of the year on that show. Hope that helps.


----------



## TheTargeter

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks, I might start there, then. 

Do the DVDs do an okay job of bringing new fans up to speed with the commentators, video packages, etc?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ Sort of. On the new DVDs they have a cool video recap feature which is basically a ten minute show with clips, short matches, segments and promos from the last few weeks of ROH (before the event on DVD took place). It's a really cool feature which gets you up to date.


----------



## HotRod_Tim

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I saw on Rohwrestling.com that there's a buy 3, get 1 free deal for dvd's. I've seen some matches and I really wanna get the best dvd's possible. 

I was thinking bout getting 

Joe vs Kobashi
Joe vs Punk II
Best of Briscoes

But for the free dvd I'm not sure. Can somebody suggest the best one to get for Austin Aries matches?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



HotRod_Tim said:


> I saw on Rohwrestling.com that there's a buy 3, get 1 free deal for dvd's. I've seen some matches and I really wanna get the best dvd's possible.
> 
> I was thinking bout getting
> 
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Joe vs Punk II
> Best of Briscoes
> 
> But for the free dvd I'm not sure. Can somebody suggest the best one to get for Austin Aries matches?


There is a Best of Austin Aries: Wrestling Machine & a Best of Generation Next DVD in the best of section but they may be sold out I'm not to sure I haven't looked in a while. If they are you could try one of these shows.

Aries has had really good matches at these shows:

Survival of the Fittest (2004) (Show where Aries makes his breakout performances)
Testing the Limits (75 min match against Danielson)
Final Battle 2004 (Joe/Aries title shot)
Manhattan Mayhem (Alex Shelley)
Death Before Dishonor III (Aries/Punk title match)
Steel Cage Warfare (GenNext/Embassy battle)
4th Anniversary Show (Aries/Strong vs Styles/Sydal)
Unified (Aries/Strong vs Briscoes)


----------



## HotRod_Tim

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Now all I'm wondering is if I should go for Aries single matches or his tag matches with Generation Next...


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ Yes. A definate yes.


----------



## HotRod_Tim

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



R_O_H said:


> ^ Yes. A definate yes.


Yes? To what? His singles matches or tag matches?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



HotRod_Tim said:


> Yes? To what? His singles matches or tag matches?


You really can't go wrong with Aries at all, but personally, I've been more impressed with his tag matches with Strong.

Some of my suggestions are :

Unified - Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes
GBH V N1 - Davey vs. Aries
GBH V N2 - Aries/Strong vs. Kings of Wrestling

I gave Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes ****, Aries/Strong vs. KOW ****1/4, and Aries vs. Davey **3/4. I really can't remember any of Aries's singles match ups, that's just the one that stuck out.

Oh yeah, put this in the DVD help thread next time.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



HotRod_Tim said:


> Yes? To what? His singles matches or tag matches?


Oh sorry. I meant both really. There are plenty of ****+ singles matches from his late 04 stuff and 2005 stuff. All his tag matches with Strong are good, again many reaching ****+, including one ***** one (Unified).


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Aries match against Davey Richards at GBH V Night 1 kinda sucked and it comes to my mind as one of the most dissipointing performances of Aries ROH career. Aries was hurt and slowed down a bit and Davey despite all the potential the man pocesses can't carry a match by himself, there match at BOLA 2006 was twice as good.

I'd say my personal favorite Aries single matches (and I am a huge Aries mark) are the 75 minute 2/3 falls match against Bryan Danielson at Testing the Limit and his title shot against Samoa Joe at Final Battle 2004 are his two most standout singles matches, but really Aries is one of the most relable guys on the ROH roster for putting out a great effort each and every time he walks out that curtain.


----------



## HotRod_Tim

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks for the dvd help you guys.


----------



## the_andy

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Just received Death Before Dishonour IV, the best of Spanky and the best of CM Punk in the mail this morning, its gona be my first taste of ROH =)


----------



## Shawn706

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I just started getting into ROH and I have always been interested in wrestlers salaries. I know what a lot of WWE, TNA, and ECW wrestlers pull in. But what kind of money do the ROH wrestlers pull in? Is it on the same scale of lower "indy" leagues? I know its an odd question but I can't seem to find any info. on this.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Shawn706 said:


> I just started getting into ROH and I have always been interested in wrestlers salaries. I know what a lot of WWE, TNA, and ECW wrestlers pull in. But what kind of money do the ROH wrestlers pull in? Is it on the same scale of lower "indy" leagues? I know its an odd question but I can't seem to find any info. on this.


They make pretty good money. Some guys make more than what they'd get paid if they signed a developmental deal with WWE. As far as I know it's the top paying Indy promotion.


----------



## Shawn706

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Mystery- said:


> They make pretty good money. Some guys make more than what they'd get paid if they signed a developmental deal with WWE. As far as I know it's the top paying Indy promotion.


Thanks for the info. Mystery. So your probably saying around 50k for top performers?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Shawn706 said:


> Thanks for the info. Mystery. So your probably saying around 50k for top performers?


No. Not that much. Wrestlers that sign a developmental deals don't get paid that much. From what I've read/heard some developmental wrestlers (guys in OVW and DSW) get paid about a $1,000 or a little more per month.


----------



## Shawn706

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Mystery- said:


> No. Not that much. Wrestlers that sign a developmental deals don't get paid that much. From what I've read/heard some developmental wrestlers (guys in OVW and DSW) get paid about a $1,000 or a little more per month.


Wow, i didn't realize when they say you start at the bottom that they really mean the bottom!


----------



## KnobHead

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

What do you have to do to join ROH's message board/forum?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ You don't. They open registration for a few days every 3 months or so. If you don't sign up then - miss it - you have to wait a while until it re - opens to sign up again.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



the_andy said:


> Just received Death Before Dishonour IV, the best of Spanky and the best of CM Punk in the mail this morning, its gona be my first taste of ROH =)


havent seen best of spanky, but cm punk is ok, and DBD 4 is a good show


----------



## rizkhan

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

thanx dude


----------



## rizkhan

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

thankyou very much


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



TheTargeter said:


> Perhaps I should clarify my question: I want to catch up to the CURRENT happenings in the fed. I'd prefer not to jump in right in the middle of whatever the current big feuds are. So how far back to I need to go to get the jist of the current landscape of ROH?


Okay, the qustion has been answered and it was two weeks ago but the current storyline is pretty much what ROH how ROH works. 

The big thing now is Morishima. A big star from NOAH coming in for four matches including a world title match. The question is will Morishima win the title and if he does - what will happen to the title. There is a ROH/NOAH show in July but thats a long time. There are some title matches before Morishimo make his debut in February so many wondering who will be the champ facing Morishima. 

Beside that you have Lacey/Albrigt/Jacob feud with Haze/Whitmer/Cobana. Nigel vs Rave etc.


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Can somebody tell me where the Huss chant cam from that is directed at Jimmy Jacobs?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



angryWEFposter. said:


> Can somebody tell me where the Huss chant cam from that is directed at Jimmy Jacobs?


Jimmy Jacobs use to say it when he was using his Bezerker gimmick but then when he joined Lacey's Angels with BJ Whitmer he's stopped saying.


----------



## onmyway

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Good post lots of great info in this thread


----------



## chunkyluve360

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Rep added.


----------



## AKM-95

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I have two questions about ROH live events,Whats the difference between the General admission and the regular seats{Rows1,2 etc}? and is either choice more conferable[Sp?] place to sit? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ General admission is very cheap, and I can definately say as a fact is *worse* that first or second row. Sometimes in GA you have to stand at the back of the arna, sometimes it's just back row. In Philly and Chicago you can see better sitting on bleachers, but you're much further away than first or second row.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

For those asking where to start, I gotta definatly say everyone should wait a month or so and start with 2/16: Fifth Year Festival: NYC.


----------



## Spartanlax

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I second that suggestion, MrPaiMei.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Ya, I wasn't there, but it sounded like an amazing show. But outside of match quality, you get a bunch of great shit to introduce you. A Daniels/Sydal defense, A Cide defense to show you that reign, Joe-Morishima with a great match and an intro to Mori, And pretty much everyone important is in it, cept Rocky and Hero. You got the Briscoes, Colt and Nigel as a team to set up that fixture, The BJ-JImmy feud, all that great stuff. I know Dedicated (which I was at, and was definatly above average) is the chapter start, but this is where everyone should probably jump in.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ Can we get some thoughts/ratings even on Dedicated? (1/26). I can't find ANY, ANYWHERE.

Thanks if you can.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Ya know, it was kind of a weird show. I felt like I would have liked it so much more on DVD, almost, because everything was solid but nothing was really geared towards a live crowd experience except Hero/Cide and maybe the opener. Here are a few thoughts though.
1. Rocky Romero vs. Davey Richards - This was a really great, stiff opener. Better than the Nigel-Walters opener for 11/3 which I also liked. Really stiff and some cool psychology as well, and Davey shows why hes one of the best sellers in ROH. I expect ratings around ***1/4-***1/2.
2. Jack Evans vs. Eddie Edwards - Squash to get Evans back in and Edwards face on the card. Enetertaining and short, flt like an ROHVideos match, but it never showed up there.
3. Delirious & Pelle Primeau vs. Adam Pearce & Shane Hagadorn - This was really fun and one of the occasions I bet it would be better live, as you get all the wacky Delirious stuff. Prob about **-**1/2 tops.
4. Jimmy Jacobs, Brent Albright & Lacey vs. Colt Cabana, BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze in a wild No DQ brawl - Okay, this was very good stuff I expect to be better on DVD when you can see everything. I'm assuming you've seen Final Battle. Take the opening of the BJ-Jimmy brawl from that tag match, and stretch it without and regular tag stuff. But the match, I think , was only around 8-10 minutes, but was grwat for what it was. Prob about ***1/4.
5. Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness - Another match that will probably be better on DVD. A bit slower and not a lot of the great Joe stiffness and shit, and not as many sick Nigel strikes, but told a great story and was really, really good. I saw someone give it ****1/4, and I definatly wouldn't go that high, but you'll probably see most ratings around ***1/2-***3/4, and I would not be surpised to see some people give it ****. Really good stuff.
6. Jimmy Rave vs. Jason Blade vs. Shingo vs. Christopher Daniels - Your average four corner, not much to write home about. As per usual, everyone played their character really well but the action itself wasn't much. Proabaly around **1/4, your average 4CS.
7. Homicide vs. Chris Hero - Alroght, I really dug this, but I was probably alone. It was really old school, with Hero stalling, Cide being a great babyfac, and the dueling managers at ringside. The action was good but not amazing but it was a fun, if simple, story and ended in a finsih that worked perfectly. Probably around ***1/2 but I really don't know if it will come off better on DVD due to more patiente, or worse beacause you don't get the fun Smokes/Sweeney dynamic at ringside. Not really **** stuff though.
8) Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong - This was really, really weird. I, and some around me, thought it would only go 2 falls because of how it hd been built, but we still felt it ended early (even though I think it went around 30 minutes). They never went into the cray nearfall sequence like Unified and kept it like a more basic tag match, but it was these two teams so the stuff was still gret. It just felt that everyone was waiting for that final kick into igh gear and it never came. They just wrestled, then it was over. But it was still really good-great stuff, I imagine most ratings to be between ***1/2 to ****, but this was a match I thought I would have like 100 times better on DVD.
Overall, a lot of really good stuff here but nothing really amazing. Hard to rate live, and I bet it will be a Love it/Hate it DVD based on what your looking for. It was a lot of storytelling, slower paced matches and no "everyones knocked out!" amazing, "state of the art" matches. Not as good as HRB, for my money, but I bet most will like it more than anything from October or a lot of the pre-FB shows. Slightly reccomended, but not must have. Probably around the range of Irresistable Forces, with nothing stepping up and stealing the show but everything being pretty damn good.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ Thanks for the thoughts. Kinda dissapointed on the 2/3 falls match, I was really hoping they did have the crazy Unified esque finishing sequence...oh well. Thanks again.


----------



## astyler_1

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

wat a post


----------



## AltheIcon

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I like ROH.


----------



## The Whole FN SeVeN

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

If I can make a suggestion. In the first post, 'Time to Man Up' is a suggested DVD for beginners. I couldn't disagree more. Being at that show live, it was one of the most dead crowds and it affected the match quality from top to bottom and even ruined a KENTA appearance.

I'd suggest 'Road to the Title' instead as it is a top to bottom great show in match quality.


----------



## TONIOY2A

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I like ROH a lot to.


----------



## mcare89

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



MrPaiMei said:


> For those asking where to start, I gotta definatly say everyone should wait a month or so and start with 2/16: Fifth Year Festival: NYC.


That will be a good show, but not really as a starter show. 

The ultimate starter show to me would be GBH Night 2. It had good matches top to bottom, including 2 MOTY candidates, and gives a good impression of several ROH regulars.


----------



## Skell

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I can't wait to see the joe-mori match. Heard it was fantastic. However If its matches you want rather than full shows, i think its important to watch particular matches from particualr era's because roh is very different now than it used to be. i'd suggest something like this in blocks

Christopher Daniels vs Low Ki vs AmDrag (first show)
Aj styles vs Paul London
Paul London vs AmDrag 2/3 falls
Samoa Joe vs Low Ki

This first set gives you the first main event for Roh which was a great triple threat, a really fun match loaded with psycology in Styles vs London, The best match in the company until the Joe era in London vs American Dragon and just a super stiff match in Joe vs Low Ki which is also important in that it was Joe's first match.

There is a whole lot more to watch, like Joe vs AmDrag, and Joe's title win but i'd suggest next to watch Joe vs Jay Briscoe in a cage, which shows they can do hardcore too. The blade job in this match is just revolting, its so deep. After this I would suggest the Joe vs Punk trilogy. All 3 matches, the 2nd being a top end MOTYC for 2004. This shows just how unbelievable Joe was as champ, and it also shows the rise of CM Punk. Well worth the watch.

Next i'd suggest Aries vs Joe, where Joe finally loses after a near 2 year streak of holding the title. It's for the emotion and significance really, but the match is good too. This is really Joe heavy, but I'm trying to create a watching environment that would really get a 'newbie' into ROH, and I think Joe is the best way to go about it.

Next I would suggest 2 matches from 2005, which are Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi and Low Ki vs KENTA. Both super stiff as hell, but both insanly different. Joe steps up another noth against Kobashi, i think suprising the japenese legend with their match. The latter is just a kick ass match, complete with many a tree stomp.

2006 is there year that had the *most* great matches, without a doubt Because of the American Dragon Bryan Daneilson reign. His match with James Gibson is a must see, significanlty and just to watch a perfect ROH type match - pure wrestling. I would then suggest any matches from his reign, in particular the UK match with Nigel McGuiness and the big match against KENTA. 2006 also had the great great CZW feud, which has an awesome 6 man tag and cage of death, both must see's. 

So this would probably be a good way to get into ROH. Starting with some Paul London, moving onto Joe and then complementing that with even more kick ass Danielson. Can't go wrong with this stuff.


----------



## DoctorofWrestling

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

ROH in my opinions has done almost everything right in their 5 year existance. They have great matches, host great events and most importantly they build the prestiege and credibility of thier World Title and made it the top belt in the buisness, in my opinion.

Signature....
If anyone here enjoys serious ROH Discussion please subscribe to http://www.wrestlingforum.com/ We will be discussion all aspects of ROH wrestling including DVD's, events, wrestlers, champions and more. We also will have our myspace page up soon and a Board of Directors. Be a part of what will soon be the largest ROH discussion group on the web.


----------



## aoes

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## angryWEFposter.

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

What event was it where Whitmer powerbombs jacobs into the crowd?


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

In Your Face, 6/17/06. It plays off the powerbomb from Dragon Gate Challenge, 3/30/06.


----------



## Al Boo Boo

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Glad Morishima killed BJ. He bores the fuck out of me


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^ A bit late? I doubt he really killed BJ, just beat him.


----------



## delpihero

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

ROH came liverpool UK this year, i drove 420 miles to see them, i woke up 5am to arive at the fan fest. i took my WWE friend down and he was blown away, said was the best thing hes ever seen. I luved the night, i coudent make the sunday show as we both had to go to work on Mon morning which sucked cos it was bloody awsome.


----------



## trunate

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

thanks for the break down never really got into roh but i'll look into it now


----------



## Al Boo Boo

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



ROH™ said:


> ^ A bit late? I doubt he really killed BJ, just beat him.


I realize that, and after having watched it . . . I'm glad Mori killed BJ. LOL


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

For The DVD recommendations, Someone should add the top 5 to 10 'Best of" DVDs


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



StraightEdge said:


> For The DVD recommendations, Someone should add the top 5 to 10 'Best of" DVDs


Good idea I might add that later on tonight.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

whoa, wrong thread.


----------



## Sephiroth

Al Boo Boo said:


> Glad Morishima killed BJ. He bores the fuck out of me


agreed. Whitmer was good as a sacrificial lamb tho for the CZW feud.

but even tho i don't like him, i can't just sit back and not praise him for Whitmer vs. Homicide from Main Event Spectacles and his match against Jacobs at Dragon Gate Challenge and Supercard of Honor 2. the cage match is epic in every sense of the word.

shouldn't the first post be updated to include something about the PPV deal?


----------



## crani

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I've seen some roh matches but i will try does dvd's how recommend


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



crani said:


> I've seen some roh matches but i will try does dvd's how recommend


if you're serious about giving them a try, i'd check out the PPV on July 1st. it's gonna be a real treat for new fans who miss what WWE and TNA lack these days....just good old non gimmick wrestling.


----------



## .Destiny.

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Homicide_187 said:


> *General ROH Info*
> 
> Ring of Honor is an independent professional wrestling promotion created in 2002 that is owned by Cary Silkin and booked by Gabe Sapolsky. Started with shows in the northeast area gaining a cult like following in Philadelphia, New York and Chicago and has recently expanded the fanbase to around the country. They hold shows two to three times each month with the DVD's being released a couple months prior to the date of the show, you can purchase all of the ROH Merchandise from ROHwrestling.com. ROH has a newswire and ROH Video wire that keeps fans around the country updated on future shows and late breaking news as well. What separates ROH from any other indy promotion is the work rate of the wrestlers it's hard to look at Ring of Honor as just another independent promotion.
> 
> ***ROH does not I repeat _DOES NOT _ have a TV deal unless you have Sky or TWC***
> 
> *Affiliations* Credit - Chaos Theory
> 
> Full Impact Pro is Ring of Honor's sister promotion based in Florida, it holds two shows a month and yea it is kind of like a minor league for ROH as ROH calls up FIP talent to its main roster when they feel the time is right e.g. Sal Rinauro. In return ROH wrestlers frequently appear on FIP shows to help the talent and to help draw a bigger crowds.
> 
> *Current Champions*
> ROH World Championship - Takeshi Morishima
> 
> ROH Pure Title - Was unified on August 12, 2006 after Bryan Danielson beat Nigel Mcguinness in a title vs title match.
> 
> ROH World Tag Team Championship - Jay and Mark Briscoe
> 
> *DVD recommendations for a new fan*
> Fight of the Century
> Manhatten Mayhem
> Glory By Honor Night I and II
> Final Battle 2006
> Time to Man Up
> Unified
> Supercard of Honor
> Better Than Our Best
> Ring of Homicide
> Fifth Year Festival - Liverpool Night 1 and 2
> Dragon Gate Challenge
> Fifth Year Festival - Dayton
> Fifth Year Festival - Chicago
> Fifth Year Festival - New York
> Fifth Year Festival - Philly
> Survival of the Fittest'06
> Epic Encounter II
> Gut Check
> Battle of the Icons
> Death Before Dishonor III
> 4th Anniversary Show
> Dethroned
> The Biter End
> Glory By Honor IV
> Honor Reclaims Boston
> Motor City Madness
> The Chicago Spectacular: Night 1 and Night 2
> The Final Showdown
> Death Before Dishonor 4
> Vendetta
> Nowhere to Run
> Joe vs Kobashi
> Punk: The Final Chapter
> Final Battle 2005
> International Challenge
> Crowning a Champion
> Glory by Honor II
> The Round Robin Challange
> Era of Honor Begins
> Main Event Spectacles
> Reborn Stage 2
> Death Before Dishonor II
> Testing the Limit
> The Midnight Express Reunion
> Joe vs Punk II
> 
> All these and more great shows can be purchased at rohwrestling.com.



Thanks for posting this, it has helped me a lot!
I only started watching ROH 2 Months ago.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Just afew questions as I didnt follow ROH in its earlier stages only got introduced to it start of 2006.

Why was Low Ki given such a short reign as Champ?

Is the reason Ki left the promotion because he wouldnt job to Roderick Stroung?

And also why were the Briscoes gone from ROH for some time? Were they injured or something?


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Thisskateboarding said:


> Just afew questions as I didnt follow ROH in its earlier stages only got introduced to it start of 2006.
> 
> Why was Low Ki given such a short reign as Champ?
> 
> Is the reason Ki left the promotion because he wouldnt job to Roderick Stroung?
> 
> And also why were the Briscoes gone from ROH for some time? Were they injured or something?


1) It seems that the plan from the start was to put the belt on Xavier as a move showing that anything could happen. Low Ki was given the belt since he was in every single "match of the night" on almost every show up until Crowning a Champion. the beginning of the promotion was being built around "honor" and a feud between Danielson, Low Ki, and Daniels. they had numerous matches together including an awesome Round Robin where they were all tied 1-1-1. Daniels was the "anti-ROH" guy as he spat on the idea of honor (he didn't do handshakes and didn't until ROH's 100th show which was a giant signal that something big was going to happen), and Low Ki seemed to be the epitome of what ROH was about. ROH means pure wrestling and honor in bringing the biggest fight that you can even if you lose. 

Xavier's title run is looked at as a huge shitfest, but there were some good gems in there including Paul London's chase for the title and the crowd just being absolutely brutal towards Xavier.

i've also heard before that Xavier was supposed to be the first champ anyways.

2) Low Ki not wanting to job to Roderick could factor in, but it was most likely money issue and him trying to go to TNA. no one knows except Low Ki and ROH staff i guess.

3) in late 2004, Mark was in a motorcycle accident. so Jay stayed out of wrestling too while Mark recuperated. they were having a hell of a 2004 with several title wins and great feuds with Joe and Second City Saints. i can only imagine how awesome the tag division would have been in 2005 if they had been around.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^^ Thanks mate for clearing those up for me


----------



## BigChrisfilm

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

If I was to try and follow the ROH, like I do WWE (That means watch Raw, than ECW, and Smackdown each week) what would I do? I mean, are all their shows PPVs, or do they do shows that you can't watch unless you are there? Do they put everything out on DVD? Can I watch a bunch of DVDs that ROH has put out, and see everything they have done this year in order? Or would it be like watching all WWE PPVs in order? You would know what was happening, but you wouldn't see the storylines develop on Raw and Smackdown? Looking to get into this thing, but not sure how to follow them like I do the other two big names. WWE and TNA.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Only six of their shows will be PPV. You would need to follow them by ordering their DVDs or download matches. 

Recommend you to follow the ROH vs. CZW fued. It was one of the best fueds I have ever seen.


----------



## BigChrisfilm

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



watts63 said:


> Only six of their shows will be PPV. You would need to follow them by ordering their DVDs or download matches.
> 
> Recommend you to follow the ROH vs. CZW fued. It was one of the best fueds I have ever seen.


Thanks man. Do you know anywhere I can DL their shows? Also, when did the CZW vs ROH stuff start? (Which event?) And when did it end? Thanks.


----------



## Homicide_187

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BigChrisfilm said:


> Thanks man. Do you know anywhere I can DL their shows? Also, when did the CZW vs ROH stuff start? (Which event?) And when did it end? Thanks.


Started at Hell Freezes Over and ended at Death Before Dishonor 4.


----------



## BigChrisfilm

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Homicide_187 said:


> Started at Hell Freezes Over and ended at Death Before Dishonor 4.


Thanks man. Can someone post me a list of the ROH roster? I am having trouble figuring that out. Thanks.


----------



## Platt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BigChrisfilm said:


> Thanks man. Can someone post me a list of the ROH roster? I am having trouble figuring that out. Thanks.



Being an indy there is alot of talent appearing on odd shows but there is a set of key people on almost everyshow many of which have recently signed contracts. This should give you an idea of the current roster aswell as some of the people you may see if you watch older shows


----------



## CMPunk665

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



> ROH does not I repeat DOES NOT have a TV deal unless you have *Sky* or TWC


By that do you mena Sky Sports or is that a local station?


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

It's on TWC Fight which can be found through the Sky Guide, it's in the sport page. Second page I think....


----------



## FreshKevin

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

is Death before Dishonor 4 any good?


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Piper4Life said:


> is Death before Dishonor 4 any good?


Dbd IV is a fantastic show. nothing is bad and the main event is fucking awesome.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Piper4Life said:


> is Death before Dishonor 4 any good?


Cage of Death is an absolute must see match.....


----------



## B-Train

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

alrite i can't wait to check this out, thx for putting this up
i'm just starting to get into roh, this shud help


----------



## Al Boo Boo

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Claymore said:


> Cage of Death is an absolute must see match.....


Indeed, as is everything else from that show. Davey/AJ's a little disappointing though


----------



## jofra02

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks im gettin into ROH now


----------



## Divas101

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks for the info on ROH. Will def. find some clips/vids on the promotion.


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I've always wondered this about ROH: Why do the fans throw that stuff into the ring whenever the announcer say the person's name?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



The Rabid said:


> I've always wondered this about ROH: Why do the fans throw that stuff into the ring whenever the announcer say the person's name?


They're called steamers and usually the only throw them on special occasions. Examples:

A huge title match
Someone leaving the company
A huge star debuting (KENTA, Kobashi)


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> They're called steamers and usually the only throw them on special occasions. Examples:
> 
> A huge title match
> Someone leaving the company
> A huge star debuting (KENTA, Kobashi)


nowadays we do them for the heck of it. it really takes away from it. 

at 6/23, i brought streamers JUST for Bryan Danielson and handed out about 6 of them to people around me for Bryan and that was fun. but throught the rest of the show prior to that match, streamers were pretty much thrown for everyone except Hero, Pearce, Albright, and Pelle.


----------



## Rabid

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

So could you just bring them to the show with you?

Awesome!


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I'm proud to say that I'm going to my very first live wrestling event and that will be the ROH show in Philly on Sat night. I'm am feverishly excited to say the least. I can't wait. 

But I would like to know how live events are and what's the proper etiquette and any advice for when I go. I have 5th row reserve seats with my brother. Are those seats any good?? Can I actually see good from there?? I would have loved 1st row so that there wouldn't be any idiots blocking my view or standing up and shit. Ah, but what can you do.

I just got into ROH a couple months ago really and have been researching each wrestler and the history of ROH like I was in a damn class. lol. I just got my first 2 ROH dvds the other day: 100th Show & last years Cage of Death Death Before Dishonor. I loved them. 

haha sorry about the rambling on but any advice about my seat and ROH live events in general?...
Thanks.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I'm proud to say that I'm going to my very first live wrestling event and that will be the ROH show in Philly on Sat night. I'm am feverishly excited to say the least. I can't wait.
> 
> But I would like to know how live events are and what's the proper etiquette and any advice for when I go. I have 5th row reserve seats with my brother. Are those seats any good?? Can I actually see good from there?? I would have loved 1st row so that there wouldn't be any idiots blocking my view or standing up and shit. Ah, but what can you do.
> 
> I just got into ROH a couple months ago really and have been researching each wrestler and the history of ROH like I was in a damn class. lol. I just got my first 2 ROH dvds the other day: 100th Show & last years Cage of Death Death Before Dishonor. I loved them.
> 
> haha sorry about the rambling on but any advice about my seat and ROH live events in general?...
> Thanks.


oh man, you're gonna have a blast. you really picked the perfect show to go to. 

the ROH boards have their own "etiquette" but they are all very elitist towards "TNA" shenanigans and certain chants and having signs. so don't feel like you need to behave yourself. a lot of the fans there just want to go and watch some good wrestling and have a good time.

from my live experiences, i recommend going at least a half hour before belltime. find your seat early and then hit the merch table. they always have the Buy 3 Get 1 Free for all ROH shows and Straight Shootin series. they might have it on SHIMMER stuff too, not sure. 

usually a show will have a couple pre-show matches to get the crowd amped. if Alex Payne is on the pre-show, you're in for a good time . don't be fooled if he isn't cheered that much, the Chicago crowd knows why Payne is the man.

if you see a really pretty girl selling event programs...that's Becca, don't be fooled by her. the progams are like 5 bucks and usually just have info and articles that are printed off the ROH Homepage.

also if you want better seats for the next show, they usually start selling tickets for the next show around the time the show starts. but if you go during admission, there will no doubt be 2nd row seats left and possibly some 1st row.

other than that, have a blast. Danielson vs. Quack is going to be awesome.

if you're thinking about grabbing some ROH DVDs, Unified, Glory By Honor V: Night 2, Final Battle, Honor Reclaims Boston, Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, Fifth Year Festval: Finale, All Star Extravaganza 3, Super Card of Honor 2, Fighting Spirit, or Good Times, Great Memories are all excellent shows to pick up and are pretty recent (except for Unified up to Final Battle).

i'm sure if you ask for some help in the DVD Help Thread, then others will chime in with some good suggestions.

have a great time


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Al Boo Boo said:


> Indeed, as is everything else from that show. Davey/AJ's a little disappointing though


Supposedly during Davey AJ (and you can actually tell where) AJ loses his temper with being stiffed and the match degenerates for a bit. They never really get back on track after that.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



sephy37 said:


> oh man, you're gonna have a blast. you really picked the perfect show to go to.
> 
> the ROH boards have their own "etiquette" but they are all very elitist towards "TNA" shenanigans and certain chants and having signs. so don't feel like you need to behave yourself. a lot of the fans there just want to go and watch some good wrestling and have a good time.
> 
> from my live experiences, i recommend going at least a half hour before belltime. find your seat early and then hit the merch table. they always have the Buy 3 Get 1 Free for all ROH shows and Straight Shootin series. they might have it on SHIMMER stuff too, not sure.
> 
> usually a show will have a couple pre-show matches to get the crowd amped. if Alex Payne is on the pre-show, you're in for a good time . don't be fooled if he isn't cheered that much, the Chicago crowd knows why Payne is the man.
> 
> if you see a really pretty girl selling event programs...that's Becca, don't be fooled by her. the progams are like 5 bucks and usually just have info and articles that are printed off the ROH Homepage.
> 
> also if you want better seats for the next show, they usually start selling tickets for the next show around the time the show starts. but if you go during admission, there will no doubt be 2nd row seats left and possibly some 1st row.
> 
> other than that, have a blast. Danielson vs. Quack is going to be awesome.
> 
> if you're thinking about grabbing some ROH DVDs, Unified, Glory By Honor V: Night 2, Final Battle, Honor Reclaims Boston, Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, Fifth Year Festval: Finale, All Star Extravaganza 3, Super Card of Honor 2, Fighting Spirit, or Good Times, Great Memories are all excellent shows to pick up and are pretty recent (except for Unified up to Final Battle).
> 
> i'm sure if you ask for some help in the DVD Help Thread, then others will chime in with some good suggestions.
> 
> have a great time



Sweeeet. Thanks for all the info. I really can't stop thinking about it lol. 

But another quick question is how exactly does "Will Call" process work for picking up your tickets??? It said I just go up to the building and pick it up there. I don't really like that process but the other shipping ways cost like $15 and more. I bought the tickets on Tickets.com by the way but I think I should've just waited to buy it on ROH on sale. I thought I could print out the tickets but on tickets.com there wasn't an option like that. 

Not having the tickets in my hands right now and I already paid is making me a little nervous. Any help on this??


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Sweeeet. Thanks for all the info. I really can't stop thinking about it lol.
> 
> But another quick question is how exactly does "Will Call" process work for picking up your tickets??? It said I just go up to the building and pick it up there. I don't really like that process but the other shipping ways cost like $15 and more. I bought the tickets on Tickets.com by the way but I think I should've just waited to buy it on ROH on sale. I thought I could print out the tickets but on tickets.com there wasn't an option like that.
> 
> Not having the tickets in my hands right now and I already paid is making me a little nervous. Any help on this??


i have no clue what to tell you.

but email [email protected] and i'm sure they can help you out. do it soon because they might not be able to respond since they'll be travelling to Boston soon.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I had the same question cause I just had to buy some tickets for a friend. Bring the reciept you printed out, and some form of ID to prove you made the purchase, and they will give you your tickets.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



MrPaiMei said:


> I had the same question cause I just had to buy some tickets for a friend. Bring the reciept you printed out, and some form of ID to prove you made the purchase, and they will give you your tickets.



And that worked?? Your friend or you got your tickets from the building on the day of the event after showing them all that stuff?

And yes I e-mailed ROH help a minute ago and last time I e-mailed them they replied within a night so I'm sure they can help me. Thanks everyone though.


----------



## MrPaiMei

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

No, that's what they told me for Fridays show.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



MrPaiMei said:


> No, that's what they told me for Fridays show.


Alright thanks. I emailed ROH and they told me the same thing. 

Also I know we can't bring digital cameras but I think I heard someone before say that we can bring film cameras?? Is that true??


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Alright thanks. I emailed ROH and they told me the same thing.
> 
> Also I know we can't bring digital cameras but I think I heard someone before say that we can bring film cameras?? Is that true??


it's true. they just don't want you to be taking video clips on your cell phone or digital camera. 

even if you bring a digital camera, i don't think you'll get in trouble. except that i have heard that some places have security that act like assholes. so ugh, since it's your first show, take a disposable camera just in case.


----------



## Claymore

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



sephy37 said:


> even if you bring a digital camera, i don't think you'll get in trouble. except that i have heard that some places have security that act like assholes. so ugh, since it's your first show, take a disposable camera just in case.


Yeah I think your right there. You won't get scolded for bring a digital camera. I think you just get asked to leave it in your bag/car/whatever...

I was talking to someone who went to the Battle of St. Paul show with a digital camera and they just got told to leave it a the entrance bit and gather it on the way out.


----------



## Prayer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I'm watching my first ROH match now (MCMG vs Briscoe brothers) I was wondering which Briscoe brother has no teeth?


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Prayer said:


> I'm watching my first ROH match now (MCMG vs Briscoe brothers) I was wondering which Briscoe brother has no teeth?


Mark Briscoe. He got his front teeth knocked out in a PWU show back in October '06.


----------



## Bennu

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I think there could be some mention about *Ring Of Honor*'s achievements:

ROH has also recieved a lot of recognition from Dave Meltzer's *WON* (*Wrestling Observer Newsletter*) with 3 of its matches (*Joe vs. Punk II* on October 16, 2004, *Joe vs. Kobashi* on October 1, 2005; and *Do FIXER vs. Blood Generation* from *Supercard of Honor* on March 31, 2006) being awarded full five-star ratings, at the time of *Joe vs. Punk II*, Meltzer had not rated any wrestling match in the US the full five-stars since 1997. 

ROH has also recieved several *WON Awards*: 

- Gabe Sapolsky being awarded *Best Booker* 3 times from 2004 to 2006 

- 2 ROH matches being awarded *Worked Match of the Year*:

*Kobashi vs. Joe* in 2005 and *Do FIXER vs. Blood Generation* in 2006. 

- Bryan Danielson named both *Best Technical Wrestler* twice (2005 and 2006) and *Most Outstanding Wrestler* in 2006. 

- Samoa Joe was named *Most Outstanding Wrestler* in 2005 (when he appeared in both ROH and TNA) and being awarded the *Bruiser Brody Memorial Award - Best Brawler* in 2005 and 2006 (2006 may not really count since he appeared in TNA more). 

- *ROH Glory By Honor V Night Two* was awarded *Best Major Show* in 2006.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

What's the Embassy theme music they come out to?? I love that song and I want to download it.


----------



## Thisskateboarding

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^^I think its some sort of remix of Diamonds are Forever?


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> What's the Embassy theme music they come out to?? I love that song and I want to download it.


Themes request section. Someone there should hook ya up. I got it but I'm rather lazy right now.



Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^^I think its some sort of remix of Diamonds are Forever?


That was Shelley's solo theme. Not the Embassy's theme.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



X/L/AJ said:


> Themes request section. Someone there should hook ya up. I got it but I'm rather lazy right now.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Shelley's solo theme. Not the Embassy's theme.


Alright thanks.

Another question, why was Homicide's reign so short and forgettable. I've read reviews of defenses he had and none of them were anything special. They were just solid-good matches. After the huge storyline of his road to the title and the anticipation of Dragon/Homicide, why did they give him such a shitty and short reign?? Was it something political?? Was it because he was leaving for TNA?? but he left for TNA 2 months later.

thanks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Alright thanks.
> 
> Another question, why was Homicide's reign so short and forgettable. I've read reviews of defenses he had and none of them were anything special. They were just solid-good matches. After the huge storyline of his road to the title and the anticipation of Dragon/Homicide, why did they give him such a shitty and short reign?? Was it something political?? Was it because he was leaving for TNA?? but he left for TNA 2 months later.
> 
> thanks.


Basically because he was being "phased out" cause he was a TNA talent. I saw all of his title defences except vs Samoa Joe. I didn't think it was really a bad reign but it was a transitional one, tbh I don't think a long Homicide title reign would have worked all that well anyways as I think he would have gotten repetitive.

vs. Chris Hero was dissipointing cause Hero was concentrating more on his character than wrestling the match

vs. Samoa Joe - missed that match.

vs Jimmy Rave actually was pretty good for the first 10 minutes but after that it started to drag on and lost it's luster.

vs Takeshi Morishima I thought was great and was a good way to put over Morishima. Homicide threw everything he had at 'Shima but in the end it wasn't enough.


----------



## Prayer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Quick question: Does ROH have storylines? Or is it just straight wrestling?


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Despite popular opinion, RoH does in fact have storylines - more emphasis is placed on the wrestling, however.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Prayer said:


> Quick question: Does ROH have storylines? Or is it just straight wrestling?


they do have storylines. just don't go looking for the most enthralling story ever.

the best storyline ROH has ever had was arguably either Summer of Punk (where Punk signed with WWE, won the ROH Title on his last match, and then stuck around holding the title for ransom and being a fucking awesome heel) or CZW vs. ROH war.

right now, the current ones are: 

Sweet N Sour Inc. vs. Nigel McGuinness and/or Claudio Castagnoli.

Nigel vs . Bryan Danielson

Morishima vs. Danielson and/or Nigel

The Resilience (Austin Aries, Matt Cross, Erick Stevens) vs. The No Remorse Corps (Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, Rocky Romero)

The No Remorse Corps vs. Jack Evans and his soon to be made stable of flippy guys and Dragon Gate talent (hopefully SHINGO and Pac)

BJ Whitmer vs. sucking

Adam Pearce and Project 161???????

Briscoes vs. El Generico and Kevin Steen

Mark Briscoe vs. Sanity

Delirious vs. Roderick Strong

Brent Albright vs. bitches (Albright gets paid to take people out)

Tank Toland trying to help Bobby Dempsey lose weight(THE BEST CURRENT STORYLINE!)

Jimmy Jacobs and Love vs. The World

can't think of anymore.


----------



## NikkiSixx

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



sephy37 said:


> BJ Whitmer vs. sucking


:lmao


sephy37 said:


> Jimmy Jacobs and Love vs. The World


My personal favorite. Jimmy Jacobs ftw!


----------



## Pablo Escobar

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Why doesnt this site have its own ROH section? I added it to another forum and its very popular. We the addition of PPV to ROH, and the size of this site, i wonder why doesnt ROH have its own section.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I've been looking and where is the request wrestling theme songs thread???


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> I've been looking and where is the request wrestling theme songs thread???


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wrestling-multimedia-requests/287439-themes-request-745.html


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

How exactly did ROH pull off that drano angle with Colt Cabana/Homicide. That looked extremely real. Did they just pour something else non toxic in the drano bottle and used that.. If that was real Colt's crazy as hell and that's fucking hardcore!


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^I've wondered the same thing and I'm pretty sure that he legitamitly poured real Drain-O and Colt just tried not to swallow it. He did make himself throw up afterwards as well.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> How exactly did ROH pull off that drano angle with Colt Cabana/Homicide. That looked extremely real. Did they just pour something else non toxic in the drano bottle and used that.. If that was real Colt's crazy as hell and that's fucking hardcore!


I read somewhere it was Gatorade, but it could be wrong


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^^lmao if it was. i feel speacial now for falling for it


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



wwefanatic411 said:


> ^^^^lmao if it was. i feel speacial now for falling for it


Everyobdy who saw that the first time fell for it I think. It damn sure got me lol.


----------



## jbarrett777

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Oh, what is the whole incident? What happened? Whats Drain-o?


----------



## bmxmadb53

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



jbarrett777 said:


> Oh, what is the whole incident? What happened? Whats Drain-o?


Homicide was having a feud with Colt and he poured Drano down colt's throat. He threw up pretty bad. Draino is what you use to clean drains. It's pretty bad shit.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

For anyone in the UK, "Drain-o" is "bleach".


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Why did the Briscoes take off for 2 years between 04-06?? Were they just burned out from wrestling so much.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Why did the Briscoes take off for 2 years between 04-06?? Were they just burned out from wrestling so much.


Mark was in a motorcycle accident and Jay took time off to help Mark man up and heal up.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



sephy37 said:


> Mark was in a motorcycle accident and Jay took time off to help Mark man up and heal up.



That's what I thought and looked it up on Wikipedia to be sure but it didn't say anything at least I didn't see it there. Thanks though.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

What are the best matches in ROH history because in the UK I can only see some ROH.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Mr Joe Perfect said:


> What are the best matches in ROH history because in the UK I can only see some ROH.


-Samoa Joe Vs Kenta Kobashi (Joe Vs Kobashi)
-CM Punk Vs Samoa Joe I (World Title Classic) & II (Joe Vs Punk II) & III (All Star Extravaganza II)
-Dragon Gate Six Man Tag Matches at both Supercard of Honor Shows
-Low Ki Vs KENTA (Final Battle 05)
-Murder City Machine Guns Vs the Briscoe Brothers (Good Times, Great Memories) 
-Bryan Danielson Vs Nigel McGuinness (Unified- Driven PPV)
-Bryan Danielson Vs KENTA (Glory By Honor V Night 2- Driven)
-Bryan Danielson Vs Roderick Strong (Vendetta- Supercard of Honor)

Just To Name a Few, I'm Suer Other People will name more.


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



StraightEdge said:


> -Samoa Joe Vs Kenta Kobashi (Joe Vs Kobashi)
> -CM Punk Vs Samoa Joe I (World Title Classic) & II (Joe Vs Punk II) & III (All Star Extravaganza II)
> -Dragon Gate Six Man Tag Matches at both Supercard of Honor Shows
> -Low Ki Vs KENTA (Final Battle 05)
> -Murder City Machine Guns Vs the Briscoe Brothers (Good Times, Great Memories)
> -Bryan Danielson Vs Nigel McGuinness (Unified- Driven PPV)
> -Bryan Danielson Vs KENTA (Glory By Honor V Night 2- Driven)
> -Bryan Danielson Vs Roderick Strong (Vendetta- Supercard of Honor)
> 
> Just To Name a Few, I'm Suer Other People will name more.


^^^ That list is all you really need for now


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks straightedge have added rep for helping and also to ROH thanks.

Also if anyone else has any ideas that would be helpful.


----------



## wwefanatic411

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

^^^ideas about what? where to buy roh dvds or other good matches?


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

there's a thread in the media section where it has the top 100 matches from the first 100 shows. well a lot are posted. some weren't. but it's worth checking out cuz a lot of the ones mentioned are in them.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



wwefanatic411 said:


> ^^^ideas about what? where to buy roh dvds or other good matches?


Yes other good matches.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Mr Joe Perfect said:


> Yes other good matches.


That is a great list for you(assuming you are getting into ROH)

Just too many to name though


----------



## ZThomas

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

You got that from wiki


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Future Star said:


> That is a great list for you(assuming you are getting into ROH)
> 
> Just too many to name though


Yeah I knew already i liked it but I hadn't watched that much and now I have a few good/great matches now but I think I could know some more to get.


----------



## gerLd

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Are Roh Dvds available at rohwrestling.com? No stores carry them?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



gerLd said:


> Are Roh Dvds available at rohwrestling.com? No stores carry them?


Yes, ROH dvds are sold at rohwrestling.com, you could also try ebay, and no stores carry them.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



gerLd said:


> Are Roh Dvds available at rohwrestling.com? No stores carry them?


ROH is the best place to get ROH DVDs since it's guaranteed you'll save a ton of money via one of their sales. 

as for stores, the only stores i know of are FYI and Best Buy. they have some 2002 shows but they are horribly clipped and cost 20 dollars (which is robbery since they are cheaper on ROH's website and the dvds are unedited there)


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

High Spots also have ROH shows. Even some shows that are sold out in rohwrestling.com like ROH Gold.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



watts63 said:


> High Spots also have ROH shows. Even some shows that are sold out in rohwrestling.com like ROH Gold.


They have ROH Gold?...*goes to High Spots website*

Edit: YOU LIED TO ME!


----------



## gerLd

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yes, ROH dvds are sold at rohwrestling.com, you could also try ebay, and no stores carry them.


oops theres was a typo i meant only available at rohwrestling.com. i checked bestbuy and they got some, but after what i just read i dont think i wanna get it from there. oh well


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> They have ROH Gold?...*goes to High Spots website*
> 
> Edit: YOU LIED TO ME!


They don't have it anymore? Oh yeah but it was in stock.


----------



## -[Fusion]-

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

UnScripted 1 and WrestleRave 2003 are both back in stock.. Hoping to pick both up in the near future.


----------



## superbatreturns

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Does anyone know what time the Dish network Driven replay is on this Sunday?


----------



## ROH

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



superbatreturns said:


> Does anyone know what time the Dish network Driven replay is on this Sunday?


2:00 PM, I think.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-[Fusion]- said:


> UnScripted 1 and WrestleRave 2003 are both back in stock.. Hoping to pick both up in the near future.


I Got Unscripted 2 Weeks ago, The Show Sucks except the London Vs Michael Shane Match, That Match alone is worth the 10$ I Paid for it with the Big 10 Sale but i Wouldn't pay a full 20$ for it.


----------



## Johnny Belleville

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

what wrestlers have a ROH Contract?


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-[Fusion]- said:


> UnScripted 1 and WrestleRave 2003 are both back in stock.. Hoping to pick both up in the near future.


I never saw unscripted, just the street fight, but from what straightedge said, i would just download it in the indy section to save myself a few bucks if i were you


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Johnny Belleville said:


> what wrestlers have a ROH Contract?


This is going off the top of my head, I believe Whitmer, Hero, Aries, Briscoe Bros., Danielson, the NRC. They're probably a hell of a lot more, but that's all I can remember.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> This is going off the top of my head, I believe Whitmer, Hero, Aries, Briscoe Bros., Danielson, the NRC. They're probably a hell of a lot more, but that's all I can remember.


I think everyone on the roster has a contract with the exception of a few guys.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Mystery- said:


> I think everyone on the roster has a contract with the exception of a few guys.


Yeah, I just remember reading a newswire on the website listing some wrestlers, also Whitmer said on an interview that I listened to that he was signed to a two year contract unlike some of the other guys.


----------



## StraightEdge

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Mystery- said:


> I think everyone on the roster has a contract with the exception of a few guys.





GenerationNeXt6 said:


> Yeah, I just remember reading a newswire on the website listing some wrestlers, also Whitmer said on an interview that I listened to that he was signed to a two year contract unlike some of the other guys.


Yeah, There was an original list of 12 Wrestlers but in an interview Gabe said he had about 20 Guys signed...


> Q: How many wrestlers does ROH currently have under contract and, as a booker, how do you handle the fact that most of your biggest stars have ultimately been hired away by other promotions?
> 
> Sapolsky: Just about 20 guys....


And That was 2 Months ago...


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



ROH said:


> ^^^ That list is all you really need for now


Sigh, everyone forgets the early stuff.

Dragon vs. Ki vs. Daniels (the Era of Honor Begins)
Dragon vs. Low Ki (Round Robin Challenge) *****
Dragon vs. London (Epic Encounter) *****
Low Ki vs. Samoa Joe (Glory by Honor)
Joe vs. Daniels (GBH 2)
Joe vs. AJ (War of the Wire)
Corino vs. Homicide (War of The Wire)
Joe vs. Dragon (Midnight Express Reunion)
London vs. Joe (Death by Dishonor)
Punk vs. Raven (DbD)
Corino vs. Cide (bitter friends, stiffer enemies)
Ki vs. AJ (Night of Tribute)
London vs. Shane (Unscripted)
London vs. AJ vs. Ki (1ya)

There's more likely... but that'll do as an early year sampling.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Now...

I'm beyond new with ROH live events, since my first one is coming up on October (GBH), at the Manhattan Center. 

Now, when it says 'balcony', does that mean I'm going to be sitting _above_ the ground seats? 

:$


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> Now...
> 
> I'm beyond new with ROH live events, since my first one is coming up on October (GBH), at the Manhattan Center.
> 
> Now, when it says 'balcony', does that mean I'm going to be sitting _above_ the ground seats?
> 
> :$


you've seen shows in the Manhatten Center before? of course you have. you know those balcanies?....yeah....that's where the balcony seating is . 

i don't think they are above the seats on the ground tho. maybe.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Sephiroth said:


> you've seen shows in the Manhatten Center before? of course you have. you know those balcanies?....yeah....that's where the balcony seating is .
> 
> i don't think they are above the seats on the ground tho. maybe.


 Oh darn. 

I was kinda hoping for ground, so I could sexually assault Chris Hero.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> Oh darn.
> 
> I was kinda hoping for ground, so I could sexually assault Chris Hero.


you'd have to make it through Toland, Bobby, Del Rey, and Sweeney...you're gonna need a governemnt agent checking for steroids, a bag a cooler ranch doritos, Amazing Kong, and Eddie Kingston to be able to get past them and use each of those for their respective people.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Sephiroth said:


> you'd have to make it through Toland, Bobby, Del Rey, and Sweeney...you're gonna need a governemnt agent checking for steroids, a bag a cooler ranch doritos, Amazing Kong, and Eddie Kingston to be able to get past them and use each of those for their respective people.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

I was thinking of brining a small thing of fun size snickers to the show and throwing them at Bobby from the balcony. 

"WERE YOU GET THE CHOCOLATE FROM, BOBBY?!"


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I was thinking of brining a small thing of fun size snickers to the show and throwing them at Bobby from the balcony.
> 
> "WERE YOU GET THE CHOCOLATE FROM, BOBBY?!"


don't get yourself kicked out before Misawa graces you with his presence :shocked:


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Sephiroth said:


> don't get yourself kicked out before Misawa graces you with his presence :shocked:


 NOw, I'm not that stupid.:$


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Bobby Cruise will say when the show starts that "The throwing of streamers during entrances are permitted, but the throwing of anything else at any time is prohibited and you will be escorted out" or something like that.

i've seen PLENTY of people get kicked out of the Frontier Fieldhouse in Chicago Ridge.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Eh, I'm just going to bring a handfull of signs. 

One being "FEED BOBBY!"


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> Eh, I'm just going to bring a handfull of signs.
> 
> One being "FEED BOBBY!"


signs...? watch yourself around members of the ROH Forum...they might haze you for not conforming to their elitism and being a "mark"

...god i hate the ROH Forums


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Sephiroth said:


> signs...? watch yourself around members of the ROH Forum...they might haze you for not conforming to their elitism and being a "mark"
> 
> ...god i hate the ROH Forums


 Who cares about the ROHBots? 

I'd slug one if I had the chance.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> Who cares about the ROHBots?
> 
> I'd slug one if I had the chance.


I'd love you for that.......


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'd love you for that.......


 I love me too.


----------



## Future Star

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> Now...
> 
> I'm beyond new with ROH live events, since my first one is coming up on October (GBH), at the Manhattan Center.
> 
> Now, when it says 'balcony', does that mean I'm going to be sitting _above_ the ground seats?
> 
> :$


Not sure which side you are, but where i was sitting (in the balcony) at RIE, there were like 3 big ass poles in the way blocking off part of the ring


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

From where i was on the balcony at RIE, i could see the ring completly but the guy infront of me had a big head so i stood most of the show.


----------



## Blasko

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I be havin front row balcony tickets. 

I'm slightly bummed that I won't be on ground, but I'll get over it. :argh:


----------



## theanticanadian

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



-Blasko- said:


> I be havin front row balcony tickets.
> 
> I'm slightly bummed that I won't be on ground, but I'll get over it. :argh:


Front row balcony tickets are the best in the house, besides front row floor. 

I'll be in section 103, second row balcony on the 3rd in Manhattan Center. Can't wait.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

i seriously hate all of you that are going to 11/3. this is a very important moment in the history of ROH and with a legend like Misawa coming, arguably the best wrestler of all time, i am very very jealous. i wish i could man up and buy plane tickets, hotel, balcony tickets, and have enough money left for merch, autograph from Misawa, food, cab fair, and whatever else i need. alas...


----------



## shrevedude

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

I'm kind of an ROH noob...I was wondering whether if some workers are currently faces or heels...any help will be greatly appreciated...some I know (or think I know), any corrections would be greatly appreciated as well

Bryan Danielson
Nigel McGuinness
Rocky Romero-heel
Chris Hero-heel
Roderick Strong-heel
Brent Albright
Claudio Castagnoli-heel
Davey Richards-heel
Briscoe Bros.
Delirious-face
Austin Aries-face
B.J. Whitmer
Jack Evans
Adam Pearce
Kevin Steen


----------



## starttheinfeKKtion

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



shrevedude said:


> I'm kind of an ROH noob...I was wondering whether if some workers are currently faces or heels...any help will be greatly appreciated...some I know (or think I know), any corrections would be greatly appreciated as well
> 
> Bryan Danielson
> Nigel McGuinness
> Rocky Romero-heel
> Chris Hero-heel
> Roderick Strong-heel
> Brent Albright
> Claudio Castagnoli-heel
> Davey Richards-heel
> Briscoe Bros.
> Delirious-face
> Austin Aries-face
> B.J. Whitmer
> Jack Evans
> Adam Pearce
> Kevin Steen


Danielson is a tweener.
Nigel is a face.
Brent Albrght is Heel.
Claudio is face.
Briscoes are faces.
BJ Whitmer is a heel.
Jack Evans is either a face or a tweener.
Adam Pearce and Kevin Steen are also both Heel.


----------



## KingKicks

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



shrevedude said:


> I'm kind of an ROH noob...I was wondering whether if some workers are currently faces or heels...any help will be greatly appreciated...some I know (or think I know), any corrections would be greatly appreciated as well
> 
> Bryan Danielson
> Nigel McGuinness
> Rocky Romero-heel
> Chris Hero-heel
> Roderick Strong-heel
> Brent Albright
> Claudio Castagnoli-heel
> Davey Richards-heel
> Briscoe Bros.
> Delirious-face
> Austin Aries-face
> B.J. Whitmer
> Jack Evans
> Adam Pearce
> Kevin Steen



Bryan Danielson - face (Maybe a tweener)
Nigel McGuinness - face
Rocky Romero - heel
Chris Hero - heel
Roderick Strong - heel
Brent Albright - heel
Claudio Castagnoli - face
Davey Richards - heel
Briscoe Bros .- face
Delirious - face
Austin Aries - face
B.J. Whitmer - heel
Jack Evans - face
Adam Pearce - heel
Kevin Steen - heel


----------



## shrevedude

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Thanks

and one more:

Ricky Reyes


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



shrevedude said:


> Thanks
> 
> and one more:
> 
> Ricky Reyes


Reyes isn't in ROH. He was on one show this year, I believe.


----------



## Callow

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*

Does anyone know where to get some good photos of ROH wrestlers? In a studio idealy but anything will do. ROH.com image site dosn't work


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



Callow said:


> Does anyone know where to get some good photos of ROH wrestlers? In a studio idealy but anything will do. ROH.com image site dosn't work


they don't have those anymore. they fired their loyal photographer Mary Kate Grosso and she took her ball (and photos) and went home.


----------



## watts63

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



PulseGlazer said:


> Reyes isn't in ROH. He was on one show this year, I believe.


Yeah & that was when Rocky Romero turned his back on Reyes at Battle of the Icons.

Damn shame they never booked a Reyes vs. Romero match.


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



watts63 said:


> Yeah & that was when Rocky Romero turned his back on Reyes at Battle of the Icons.
> 
> Damn shame they never booked a Reyes vs. Romero match.


Reyes is terrible. I'm fine without that, though Romero vs. Cide could have been really good.


----------



## Sephiroth

the only good thing Ricky Reyes ever did was be an inanimate object so Rocky Romero could officially be part of a tag team and win tag team gold.

that and kill ROH students/bitches dead


----------



## watts63

Sephiroth said:


> the only good thing Ricky Reyes ever did was be an inanimate object so Rocky Romero could officially be part of a tag team and win tag team gold.
> 
> that and kill ROH students/bitches dead


Am I the only Reyes fan on here now? I became a fan after seeing his match against Samoa Joe on Round Robin Challenge III. Reyes rules!


----------



## GenerationNeXt

watts63 said:


> Am I the only Reyes fan on here now? I became a fan after seeing his match against Samoa Joe on Round Robin Challenge III. Reyes rules!


I'm a Reyes fan, Havana Pitbulls FTW!


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

I have a question about the CZW/ROH war. Was most of it booked by Gabe or was it half and half with Zandig since he owned CZW? Zandig might've wanted at least half of the say in the feud so that his boys wouldn't look bad.


----------



## MrPaiMei

Meh, there's not much Zandig coulda done, the CZW guys were just being booked by ROH there was no contract or anything. They each booked they're companys side of the feud, aka Zandig booked Best of the Bets, Gabe booked the ROH events, etc


----------



## Sephiroth

Gabe most likely booked most, if not all, of it, but he gave a lot of spotlight to the CZW wrestlers and actually treated Zandig and CZW with respect when booking. that's probably the main reason it succeeded, besides the awesomeness of Chris Hero


----------



## PulseGlazer

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> I'm a Reyes fan, Havana Pitbulls FTW!


Reyes is absolute crap. I'm sorry, he just is.


----------



## ViddyThis

Whatever happened to former ROH Pure Champion, John Walters ?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ViddyThis said:


> Whatever happened to former ROH Pure Champion, John Walters ?


When he lost the title to Jay Lethal, I think he left. I believe he still wrestles, but for smaller promotions. I liked him a lot when he was in ROH.


----------



## Monster Heel #2

PulseGlazer said:


> Reyes is absolute crap. I'm sorry, he just is.


How dare you say that Aaron?! Who would dare say that about a guy who bored crowds to fucking death on a regular basis?!


----------



## Sammy_D

This post helped me a lot! Thanks! Just started watching a bit of ROH. So the only way is through DVD's? 

Also I watched a bit of the Video Wire on the ROH website. Do they have commentators?


----------



## PrinceofPunk44

Thanks for the post. Punk was awsome as a hell in ROH.


----------



## Claymore

Sammy_D said:


> This post helped me a lot! Thanks! Just started watching a bit of ROH. So the only way is through DVD's?
> 
> Also I watched a bit of the Video Wire on the ROH website. Do they have commentators?


Yeah the DVD's have commentators - Dave Prazak and Lenny Leonard are the two mainstay commentators. If you go further back you are graced (or cursed, whatever you prefer) with the presence of Jimmy Bower in the commentary booth.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Must buy ROH DVDs this year:

1. Fifth Year Festival Finale
2. Supercard of Honor 2
3. Good Times, Great Memories
4. Respect is Earned
5. Driven
6. Death Before Dishonor V Night 1
7. Live in Tokyo
8. Manhattan Mayhem 2
9. Man Up
10. Glory by Honor VI Night 2

Honorable mentions: Fifth Year Festival Liverpool, Death Before Dishonor V Night 2, Fighting Spirit, Night at the Roxbury, Domination


----------



## F5uits

I just watched Manhattan Mayhem II and it deserves to be higher up on people's lists and it lives up to the lofty name that the first MM made for itself. The show is absolutely loaded with important stuff and flies by, really giving the show a great atmosphere. Danielson/Morishima is the most intense match I've seen this year, and is just off the charts action and crowd reactions. After that I thought the main event would have a hard time finding it's place at the top of the card but it really delivered with a big match feel and a different intensity that set itself apart from other matches on the show and other Briscoes/Steenerico matches from this year. Just really, an awesome show that is completely worth every penny. If you're a fan looking for a big show or something to get into ROH with, then couple this show with Driven and have a wonderful time.


----------



## sergiocella

Thanks For This Post CM Punks Was Good In ROH, No Like WWE, I Hope Teddy Hart Must Come ROH :=)


----------



## Platt

sergiocella said:


> Thanks For This Post CM Punks Was Good In ROH, No Like WWE, I Hope Teddy Hart Must Come ROH :=)


Teddy Hart will never ever be in ROH again.


----------



## Blasko

sergiocella said:


> I Hope Teddy Hart Must Come ROH :=)


 Isn't that cute?


----------



## -GP-

-Blasko- said:


> Isn't that cute?


It's kinda' disturbing to be honest...mind-bogling even


----------



## PulseGlazer

cp_punk said:


> It's kinda' disturbing to be honest...mind-bogling even


By all reports Teddy learned to harness his considerable skill. I don't care how big a douche he is, I don't have to deal with him backstage. I'm fine with him getting ROH bookings to see if he really has improved as much as mentioned.


----------



## ViddyThis

I heard someone the other day mention a team in ROH called YRR. I googled the name and got nothing back, so any answers would be cool.


----------



## GenerationNeXt

ViddyThis said:


> I heard someone the other day mention a team in ROH called YRR. I googled the name and got nothing back, so any answers would be cool.


They're a stable in FIP, ROH's sister promotion. They're called Young, Rich, and Ready for action. In the stable is Chasyn Rance, Kenny King, Sal Rinauro, Claudio Castagnoli, and Jason Blade.


----------



## PulseGlazer

GenerationNeXt6 said:


> They're a stable in FIP, ROH's sister promotion. They're called Young, Rich, and Ready for action. In the stable is Chasyn Rance, Kenny King, Sal Rinauro, Claudio Castagnoli, and Jason Blade.


Besides CC, who I don't count, Sal's the only one I really like.


----------



## wwefanatic411

PulseGlazer said:


> Besides CC, who I don't count, Sal's the only one I really like.


Why don't you count CC?


----------



## PulseGlazer

wwefanatic411 said:


> Why don't you count CC?


Because in ROH he clearly won't be YRR.


----------



## CM Skittle

YRR suck sooo much! I saw them at the pay per view taping and they were like botching everything and it was the worst match of the night. I have no idea why they keep getting booked in ROH because they sucked so much that night and other people I've talked to said their other matches sucked too


----------



## The Great Maijin

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



BigChrisfilm said:


> If I was to try and follow the ROH, like I do WWE (That means watch Raw, than ECW, and Smackdown each week) what would I do? I mean, are all their shows PPVs, or do they do shows that you can't watch unless you are there? Do they put everything out on DVD? Can I watch a bunch of DVDs that ROH has put out, and see everything they have done this year in order? Or would it be like watching all WWE PPVs in order? You would know what was happening, but you wouldn't see the storylines develop on Raw and Smackdown? Looking to get into this thing, but not sure how to follow them like I do the other two big names. WWE and TNA.


Same here. I just can't follow ROH like TNA/WWE.


----------



## helmsleygame

thanks...I really appreciate this insight into a promotion I admittedly know very little about!


----------



## PulseGlazer

*Re: Newbie guide to ROH*



The Great Maijin said:


> Same here. I just can't follow ROH like TNA/WWE.


Eeverything is out on DVD. You can either get all the DVDs or just the big shows, all you'd miss doing the latter is some minor developments for the most part. The PPVs operate on an alternate continuity (though obviously strongly tied in) and are designed to be viewed as complete experiences on their own. If you want to try and follow ROH, start with Respect is Earned and go from there. If you need anything, just ask.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Why did it take so long for Xavier (ROH's Ace during the very early days) to come back??? and just for one appearance?? Was he beefing with ROH or something?? Also where else does he wrestle because I haven't seen him in any results in any company??


----------



## Sephiroth

i never want to hear that Xavier was ROH's Ace...ever. if anything, London, Danielson, and Low Ki were the aces at the time until Joe came in.

after 2003 and the field of honor tournament and a decent match up with John Walters, he just left. no idea why. he came back in 2004 in a small role in the early Embassy days, but left shortly after. after he came back for Unscripted, i was surprised he didn't get a couple more dates besides FYF: NYC.

also i'm VERY surprised he wasn't at Unscripted 3 since there are three rules to any Unscripted...

1) A tag match is the main event
and
2) Xavier gets a title shot
and 
3) CM Punk shows up unannounced


----------



## BigChrisfilm

Can someone tell me when did the CZW vs ROH thing start? At what show I mean? Also, did they wrestle on ROH only, or was it also on CZW?


----------



## McQueen

ROHwize the fued starts at Hell Freezes Over the 1st show of 2006, but in reality it started when Danielson/Strong/Aries & Nigel(?) invaded a CZW show earlier that day. CZW did do a little bit of the angle on a few shows here and there (mostly the Best of the Best show in 2006) but for the most part it was during ROH events.

I don't follow CZW so I'm sorry I can't really help you with the exact details/events on that end.


----------



## Sephiroth

BigChrisfilm said:


> Can someone tell me when did the CZW vs ROH thing start? At what show I mean? Also, did they wrestle on ROH only, or was it also on CZW?


Chris Hero had called out Bryan Danielson sometime in December and ROH booked their first match in early January. CZW had an afternoon show and ROH had an evening show (they later switched and ROH had an afternoon show in the beginning of March and CZW had the evening show) and at the CZW show, Bryan Danielson showed up unannounced and started berating the CZW fans and the company until Hero came out. soon Aries and some other ROH guys came out to back up Danielson, but CZW ran them out. later in the night, Bryan Danielson beat Hero to retain the ROH title.

the one match was supposed to be a one time deal, but Gabe saw how into it the crowd was and how well Hero could play the crowd as an "outsider" and decided to run with it.

they feud was mostly on ROH shows but ROH sent some guys to certain shows like When Two Worlds Collide (that evening CZW show i mentioned earlier) where BLK Out (Ruckus/Kingston) and Necro Butcher took on Generation Next (Aries, Strong, and Sydal) in the main event. also on the undercard, Steen faced Super Dragon which was kind of part of the ROH/CZW feud, but not important.

then at the CZW show Any Questions?, Whitmer tagged with Kevin Steen against Super Dragon and Necro Butcher.

the next and final show the ROH/CZW feud occured on in CZW was Best of the Best 6 where a lot of the participants for the show were ROH wrestlers or alum (Jay Lethal was in it for some reason, but was neither for CZW or ROH). the ROH guys were Aries, Strong, Sydal, Christopher Daniels. also some ROH students were on the undercard as jobbers for Team AnDrew

that's basically it for the CZW side of the war.

if you were to buy any of them, i definitely recommend When Two Worlds Collide. best CZW show of the year


----------



## KaijuFan

ViddyThis said:


> Whatever happened to former ROH Pure Champion, John Walters ?


He does a lot of small time indie bookings now. I've seen him here and there at local shows.


----------



## Spiked.

I want to get into ROH, but I really don't want to buy the DVDs is there any other way I can?

Sorry if asked before, I don't feel like looking at other pages.


----------



## McQueen

Spiked. said:


> I want to get into ROH, but I really don't want to buy the DVDs is there any other way I can?
> 
> Sorry if asked before, I don't feel like looking at other pages.


Download lots of matches if you can find them, or get a PPV otherwise your shit outta luck unless you live in the UK or Canada and have the Fight Network.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Welcome to ROH 2008! Match of the Year 2 shows in in Danielson vs. Stevens from Edison, guaranteed to change by the end of Feb!


----------



## Sephiroth

yeah no kidding. Claudio vs. Generico or Aries/Danielson vs. Stevens/Jay = MOTYThusFar


----------



## PulseGlazer

No effing way. Those two shows coming up look weak. Danielson Nigel at the Anny show will be MOTY for a good 6 months.


----------



## KaijuFan

As far as MOTYC's go in 08 for ROH, I'd give it to Aries vs Stevens from 1/11.


----------



## PulseGlazer

We should post ROH results and quick thoughts here from now on. Objections?


----------



## Shelton4MainEvent

Hey im really new to ROH and when im watching twc i always see these clips of Jack Evans he looks really good can anybody tell me what his best matches are and where to watch them? Also the only match's ive seen of ROH are colt cabana vs Homicide in where Homicide tried to kill Cabana and the l;adder war from a few weeks back. can you guys tell me what that matchs were like in comparison to most other ROH matches?


----------



## McQueen

PulseGlazer said:


> We should post ROH results and quick thoughts here from now on. Objections?


I'll endorse that idea.



> Hey im really new to ROH and when im watching twc i always see these clips of Jack Evans he looks really good can anybody tell me what his best matches are and where to watch them? Also the only match's ive seen of ROH are colt cabana vs Homicide in where Homicide tried to kill Cabana and the l;adder war from a few weeks back. can you guys tell me what that matchs were like in comparison to most other ROH matches?


Well the Homicide trying to kill Cabana deal went on for a few months so you'll have to be more specific on what match it is, and a lot of people on here really loved the ladder war, I have mixed feelings personally because I felt it was really just a long exhibition of highspots and not so much a good match but at the same time it is a hell of a lot of fun to watch.

I'm guessing since your interested in Jack Evans you like high flying spots and the like so my friend you MUST SEE Do Fixer vs. Blood Generation from ROH Supercard of Honor.


----------



## Sephiroth

1/26/08 in Chicago Ridge

1) *Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson *over Erick Stevens & Jay Briscoe when Danielson rolled up Jay with a small package. They advance to participate in the Ultimate Endurance
2) *Shane Hagadorn *beat Pelle Primeau after using brass knuckles
3) Part 1 - *Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey* beat Kyle Durden & Alex Payne to retain the Intergender World Tag Team Titles.
Part 2 - *Chris Hero & Sara Del Rey *beat Jigsaw & Daizee Haze in a non-title match
4) Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico went to a 20 minute draw
5)* Mark Briscoe *over Joey Mathews with a Shooting Star Press
6) Dog Collar Match: *"Red Poison" Delirious *over Adam Pearce with a splash onto a table
7) Ultimate Endurance: Part 1 - The Age of the Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) are eliminated after Davey Richards quickly rolled up Jimmy Jacobs for the pin. Since AOTF were the ROH World Tag Champs, they will still be on the line in the finals
Part 2 - The Hangm3n Three are eliminated when Bryan Danielson submits BJ Whitmer
Part 3 - *Rocky Romero & Davey Richards *defeat Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries to become the NEW ROH World Tag Team Champions after Romero rolls up Aries for the win
8) *Nigel McGuinness *successfully defends the ROH World Heavyweight Title against Roderick Strong after a rebount lariat


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

What does everyone think of Adam Pearce?? I think he's a boring fat bastard who looks dumb in those robes and can't pull it off like Ric Flair or even Dragon can.


----------



## Sephiroth

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> What does everyone think of Adam Pearce?? I think he's a boring fat bastard who looks dumb in those robes and can't pull it off like Ric Flair or even Dragon can.


i hate Pearce too...but ROH needs a resident jobber. too bad they don't ditch Pearce and go back to Delirious jobbing


----------



## McQueen

I love pearce and you all can go **** yourselves. The man is great and brings some much needed personality to ROH. So what if the guy doesn't do flips he's still a great and effective heel.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I love pearce and you all can go **** yourselves. The man is great and brings some much needed personality to ROH. So what if the guy doesn't do flips he's still a great and effective heel.


I'M AN ROH FAN! I *NEED* FLIPS!


----------



## McQueen

GTFO! Go watch TNA then.

Still <3 Sephy.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> GTFO! Go watch TNA then.
> 
> Still <3 Sephy.


i'm gonna go be best friends with Matt Cross and then egg your house.


----------



## McQueen

I'll poke my head out the window and repeatedly shout TRANSFORM until you bring the Flip Squad.


----------



## Sephiroth

McQueen said:


> I'll poke my head out the window and repeatedly shout TRANSFORM until you bring the Flip Squad.


...seriously don't. Jack will show off by doing a couple 1620's off your roof and that'll take all night and i have class tomorrow


----------



## PulseGlazer

McQueen said:


> I'll poke my head out the window and repeatedly shout TRANSFORM until you bring the Flip Squad.


That made me really laugh out loud.

Pearce is awesome for the "Talks shit, takes a beating" role they have him in.


----------



## WillTheBloody

ERICK STEVENS









+ BEARD









+ 'ROID RAGE









= ZANGIEF, FROM "STREET FIGHTER"










That is all.


----------



## matt2807

i wanted to get into ROH and thought about watching it, i watch it on the fight network/TWC or whatever they are these days, whenever its one. And now im hering that they are scrapping there ppv's? and i am believing that they dont have weekly shows just monthly ppv's? oh and i refuse to buy dvds and stuff on the internet because i can guarentee you that its online for fre somwhere...well everything apart from ROH aparently.erm i just forgot my point but...oh no my point was how much of a delay is there with the real time shows and the shows aired on twc/FN oh and will ROH be lasting much longer because from what i have read it seems to be going downhill a bit.


----------



## McQueen

ROH going downhill? Aside from them not really gaining anything from the PPV deal they are doing fine as a business. Technically it could be concidered they are doing better than TNA as they are self sufficant without a parent company shelling out money to run shows. And no weekly shows but they usually run about 4 shows a month on average doing a weekend double shot every other week.

I don't have TWC but i'm under the impression they are about a year-9 months behind where they are currently at.


----------



## boiledbunny

There is no real order to the shows shown on TWC. This week we might see something from the height of the ROH CZW feud, next week we may have something from the Summer Of Punk.

With regard to how long of a delay between shows and DVD release, well thats about 6 weeks. I generally prefer to buy their DVDs in order to support the promotion, but will download the shows I wouldn't be bothered buying like Honor Nation for example.

I had not head they are scrapping the PPVs. I can only see that as a positive, as we cannot get them here in Ireland, and it fucks up the chronology of releases.


----------



## McQueen

Honor Nation was a great show for the record. I enjoyed it a lot more than several of the more popular shows from last year.


----------



## boiledbunny

I have not watched it yet, but I was buying far too many ROH DVDs, so that show didn't make the cut for me :wink: . Ill watch it later as i downloaded it last week.

Sometimes a card can be deceiving - I mean Caged Rage looked an awesome show, but it totally failed to deliver.


----------



## McQueen

I pased on Caged Rage didn't look to good to me, but I see your point and I understand needing to make cuts. I'm missing about 10 shows from Midnight Express Reunion (in Oct '04 to the beginning of '07 but I cut way back on buying ROH DVD's so quite a few shows from last year I never got.


----------



## KaijuFan

Honor Nation was one of the best "non important" shows of 07 for ROH. Takeshi was proven he can be beaten, AOTF took Mark, Mr. Kennedy......Whitmer was in full effect, and Aries/Danielson was amazing.

I too need to cut back on ROH DVDs. I've bought everything from Driven to Unscripted 3(and Respect is Earned with shows from 06, 05, and 04 along the way). I was thinking of getting a few PWG DVDs anyway.

I thought I was the only one who used those American Express gift cards!


----------



## LegendofBaseball

I didn't want to start up a thread about this but, I have a question concerning the buying of tickets for Ring of Honor shows...

I'm planning on buying tickets for the 3/29 show in Orlando and, on the Ring of Honor website, I have a choice between "7th Row Reserved" or "General Admission", how does this affect the positioning in the audience.


----------



## boiledbunny

The first few rows at ROH shows are reserved, where you know exactly where your seat is. General admission is then for all the remaining seats where it is first come first served, so if there are a few of you, youi are not guaranteed to be sat with each other, or indeed, decent seating.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

Thanks for the information. We'll be 3 so I guess I'm better with reserved seats, even If I have to pay 5 dollars extra, they have a 25% off sale 'till the 20th of February.


----------



## Killswitch

I've seen a few ROH matches, and every match I watch the matches are exciting and really entertaining, but I really want to get into ROH more, so can someone recommend some good matches/shows to watch to get me started?


----------



## Grease_me_up_Jack

I git the 2007 Respect is Earned DVD and it has to be the worst wrestling show I have ever seen!

ROH is like a bad Star Wars fan film. Bad writing, makes no sense, random booking, no cohesion, ugly filming, poor video graphics.

I would rather see two babies run over than watch another ROH DVD.

If I was into gay porn I would much rather admit to watching that than ever admit to being a ROH fan!


----------



## boiledbunny

ROH as a promotion makes about the most sense of American Promotions at the moment, not to mention it is easily the best booked. if you don't like it, fine, and I am glad that you used this as a vehicle to admit to your lust for gay porn. ROH isn't everyones cup of tea, leave it at that maybe 



killswitch said:


> I've seen a few ROH matches, and every match I watch the matches are exciting and really entertaining, but I really want to get into ROH more, so can someone recommend some good matches/shows to watch to get me started?


When I am trying to show ROH to people, I normally use one of the following shows

Mayhatten Mayhem (2005)
FYF Finale
Supercard Of Honour 1 & 2
Better Than Our Best
All Star Extravaganza 2
Good Times, Great Memories
Joe Vs Punk II
Driven
Unified (mainly for the double main event, the rest of the card is meh).


----------



## Grease_me_up_Jack

boiledbunny said:


> ROH as a promotion makes about the most sense of American Promotions at the moment, not to mention it is easily the best booked. if you don't like it, fine, and I am glad that you used this as a vehicle to admit to your lust for gay porn. ROH isn't everyones cup of tea, leave it at that maybe


Easily the best booked?...no way! They may be able to pair up two random wrestlers who will put on a good 20 min match but that does not entirely encompass good booking. The writing/booking is bad...really bad.

I don't like Women's wrestling much but they have the best Booking full stop. All the Shimmer shows are cohesive and make sense.


----------



## boiledbunny

Honestly I think you are wrong. In my opinion, ROH have had some of the ebst booked fueds of the last few years. Most notably the mid card Jimmy Jacobs BJ Whitmer. Its rare that any feud is meaningless. 

The feuds of note in the last 12 months for example - Morishmia McGuinness, Morishima Danielson, Briscoes El Steenerico, Aries Strong, Hero Castagnoli.

All these have been booked exceptionally well, and it is arguable that these fueds are the ones which were the main focus of 2007.

Re Shimmer and all, I never watch so I cannot compare.


----------



## McQueen

Killswitch said:


> I've seen a few ROH matches, and every match I watch the matches are exciting and really entertaining, but I really want to get into ROH more, so can someone recommend some good matches/shows to watch to get me started?


'Switch!' Check out this thread - http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/214635-official-indy-dvd-help-thread-1376.html I'm sure someone there could help you, or you can PM me or hit me up on MSN if I'm and I can give you my second opinion if you wanted.



Grease_me_up_Jack said:


> I git the 2007 Respect is Earned DVD and it has to be the worst wrestling show I have ever seen!
> 
> ROH is like a bad Star Wars fan film. Bad writing, makes no sense, random booking, no cohesion, ugly filming, poor video graphics.
> 
> I would rather see two babies run over than watch another ROH DVD.
> 
> If I was into gay porn I would much rather admit to watching that than ever admit to being a ROH fan!


Ok, you've said your piece and that's fine but if you think i'm going to allow you to start posting in here just so you can stir up the "my company is so much better than yours" bullshit your wrong and I will not tolerate it.


----------



## Grease_me_up_Jack

McQueen said:


> Ok, you've said your piece and that's fine but if you think i'm going to allow you to start posting in here just so you can stir up the "my company is so much better than yours" bullshit your wrong and I will not tolerate it.


I hold no allegiance to no company! 

I'm right and your just a fanboy...sure some of it is good but so is some of WWE and TNA. As a whole I don't think it's worth paying for unless your drinking fluoridated zombie water. Cohesion is the key word!


----------



## McQueen

I have no problem with WWE and I personally don't care for TNA's current product but I liked it a few years ago.

And seeing as I'm not really into ROH at all right now (aside from SNS stuff it hasn't been holding my attention) that kinda makes calling me a "fanboy" laughable, but assumptions are good times.


----------



## Grease_me_up_Jack

Sorry, you whipped out the "my company is so much better than yours" card so I assumed you were a ROH fanboy!


----------



## boiledbunny

This sis something I have come to notice on a few boards, but if you are an ROH fan, you are automatically a "smark" or a "fanboy" to people who don't like it. Why is this? Why do these people seem to be genuinely threatened by people who don't hold the same opinions as them?

Personally, I will watch the match first, and ask what promotion it happened in second. Having said that, my favourite promotion is ROH, but I have lost alot of interest in it in the last 6 months, probably due to overkill.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

Can someone help me out, I was just watching Final Battle 'o2 and the Carnage Crew and New CSC matchup and who is the guy that is replacing Buff E? 

I've looked everywhere and on ROHWrestling.Com they state it was the Japanese Pool Boy but that doesn't make sense since the guy tagging with Mace was latino and, on OnlineWorldofWrestling.Com they say it was Buff E...

Can someone answer this question for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Sephiroth

LegendofBaseball said:


> Can someone help me out, I was just watching Final Battle 'o2 and the Carnage Crew and New CSC matchup and who is the guy that is replacing Buff E?
> 
> I've looked everywhere and on ROHWrestling.Com they state it was the Japanese Pool Boy but that doesn't make sense since the guy tagging with Mace was latino and, on OnlineWorldofWrestling.Com they say it was Buff E...
> 
> Can someone answer this question for me?
> 
> Thanks!


the ROH website results page says it's Japanese Pool Boy. 

oh and there's a skip button...it's best to use it during CC and CSC matches


----------



## LegendofBaseball

Sephiroth said:


> *the ROH website results page says it's Japanese Pool Boy*.
> 
> oh and there's a skip button...it's best to use it during CC and CSC matches


Yeah but that's definitely not him... like I said, the guy's latino, so, unless JPB decided to get tanned and gain about 20-30 pounds, than it was not him.


----------



## Sephiroth

LegendofBaseball said:


> Yeah but that's definitely not him... like I said, the guy's latino, so, unless JPB decided to get tanned and gain about 20-30 pounds, than it was not him.


so the official ROH website aka the people that run the promotion, wouldn't know who wrestled in a certain match and would just lie? is that what you're implying?


----------



## LegendofBaseball

Lying? No...

Made a mistake? More likely...

Just watch it, you'll see for yourself...


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Did Homicide get legit heat from Corino and the boys in the lockeroom for slapping Corino so bad that he lost his hearing in one of his ears permanently??? Or was it just an accident where Homicide slapped his ear instead of his face??


----------



## ROH

BETTERthanYOU44 said:


> Did Homicide get legit heat from Corino and the boys in the lockeroom for slapping Corino so bad that he lost his hearing in one of his ears permanently??? Or was it just an accident where Homicide slapped his ear instead of his face??


I've always thought the same question. I guess it's an accideent at the end of the day, I doubt Cide knew he was going to deafen him/want to deafen him.


----------



## McQueen

Corino himself (on his Straight Shootin DVD) said that the whole slap that took his hearing was just in how 'Cide happened to hit his ear during the match. It wasn't planned or anything it just happened, Corino surprisingly didn't seem to bothered about it.


----------



## Blasko

I heard that Homicide thumb went in Corino's ear and poked his ear drum during said slap.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah thats what Corino said, the ball of the joint in cides thumb just happened to hit him in the eardrum.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

-Blaskonio Inoki- said:


> I heard that Homicide thumb went in Corino's ear and poked his ear drum during said slap.


Goddamn. I don't care if it's an accident I'd still be pissed. I'd be like "damnit Cide this is pro wrestling not fuckin UFC!!" 

well maybe that'd be my initial reaction after I would realize that it was an accident but still, that's hardcore.

ROH Homicide really legitamitely looked like a gangsta thug who would kill you on the spot, damn not this bubble gum TNA guy who high fives Don West everytime he does the Tope Con Helo lol.


----------



## Hound89

Dose ROh ever come to Minnestota?


----------



## McQueen

It has 3 times before, but I don't think they'll be coming back anytime soon if at all. We aren't a very cost-effective market.


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

do ROH fans on their board really name some of the shows???? what shows have they named???


----------



## Maxx Hero

The only one I can think of was Reckless Abandon not to long ago. I couldn't tell you much else because this is a much better board, rather than a temple aimed at worshiping the Briscoes as the ROH board is.


----------



## vivalabrave

I remember someone saying that "Eye of the Storm" would be a cool name for that show (Weather issues), and low and behold...


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

Maxx Hero said:


> The only one I can think of was Reckless Abandon not to long ago. I couldn't tell you much else because this is a much better board, rather than a temple aimed at worshiping the Briscoes as the ROH board is.


not anymore. Briscoes are getting cena heat over there now that they've won the tag belts again.


----------



## anxietyman

just remember to give roh a fair go. It doesn't have the lights and pyros like the other just awesome wrestling


----------



## Saint Dick

Hey guys, I'm trying to really get into ROH so I want suggestions of what matches, promos and segments I need to see from 2008.


----------



## -Mystery-

Ownage™ said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to really get into ROH so I want suggestions of what matches, promos and segments I need to see from 2008.


-Aries/Stevens from Proving Ground
-Danielson/Black from Breakout
-Nigel/Strong from Without Remorse

I've heard great things about Nigel/Danielson, Aries/Go, and Strong/Necro/Stevens from the 6th Anniversary Show but haven't seen them yet.


----------



## Saint Dick

-Mystery- said:


> -Aries/Stevens from Proving Ground
> -Danielson/Black from Breakout
> -Nigel/Strong from Without Remorse
> 
> I've heard great things about Nigel/Danielson, Aries/Go, and Strong/Necro/Stevens from the 6th Anniversary Show but haven't seen them yet.


Thanks, I'll definitely try to check those out but what I'm more interested in atm is promos and segments. When I do watch ROH matches I'm able to enjoy them because it's good wrestling but if I'm actually going to follow the promotion I want to know about the wrestlers' characters, gimmicks, stories, that sorta stuff. Do you think I'd be able to find promos on youtube or dailymotion? And what's the ROH Video Wire?


----------



## -Mystery-

Any segment with Larry Sweeney in it is a good segment. Also, the video wire usually recaps recent shows, announces matches for upcoming shows, and has promos from various wrestlers.


----------



## Saint Dick

Thanks for the help (Y)


----------



## McQueen

Any segment with the Briscoes requires a translator.

If you hadn't already noticed.


----------



## WillTheBloody

McQueen said:


> Any segment with the Briscoes requires a translator.
> 
> If you hadn't already noticed.


If I ran TNA (that's a lot longer read...) I'd hire The Briscoes and have them do the EXACT same promos they do in ROH. Of course, they would be censored:

JAY: Hey! LAX..._*bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ mother _*bleep*_ _*bleep*_ can of beans _*bleep*_ son of a _*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ or we'll _*bleep* *bleep*_ the _*bleep*_ out of your _*bleep*_ .

MARK: Yeah... _*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* 
*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ all up in that *bleep*!

It's like a game where you try and figure out what they're saying...


----------



## vivalabrave

WillTheBloody said:


> JAY: Hey! LAX..._*bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ mother _*bleep*_ _*bleep*_ can of beans _*bleep*_ son of a _*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ or we'll _*bleep* *bleep*_ the _*bleep*_ out of your _*bleep*_ .
> 
> MARK: Yeah... _*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*
> *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ all up in that *bleep*!


Also insert any of these words:

1. Man
2. Up
3. Boy

anywhere in the promo...many times over...


----------



## Sephiroth

Briscoes are SO underrated on the mic . They get their point across better than anyone in the business. Even better considering their promos consist of less than 10 different words used over and over again for 2 minutes.


----------



## KingCrash

vivalabrave said:


> Also insert any of these words:
> 
> 1. Man
> 2. Up
> 3. Boy
> 
> anywhere in the promo...many times over...


And don't forget to throw in "fight t'night" and a getting drunk and/or a bar reference.


----------



## McQueen

WillTheBloody said:


> If I ran TNA (that's a lot longer read...) I'd hire The Briscoes and have them do the EXACT same promos they do in ROH. Of course, they would be censored:
> 
> JAY: Hey! LAX..._*bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ mother _*bleep*_ _*bleep*_ can of beans _*bleep*_ son of a _*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ or we'll _*bleep* *bleep*_ the _*bleep*_ out of your _*bleep*_ .
> 
> MARK: Yeah... _*bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*
> *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep* *bleep*_ all up in that *bleep*!
> 
> It's like a game where you try and figure out what they're saying...


Your fake promo was a fail because you forgot the two words in a Briscoes vocabulary that are understandable since they always say them.

*Man Up!*

I'll give some credit for trying though.


----------



## WillTheBloody

McQueen said:


> Your fake promo was a fail because you forgot the two words in a Briscoes vocabulary that are understandable since they always say them.
> 
> *Man Up!*
> 
> I'll give some credit for trying though.


I forgot their two signatures: the catchphrase and liquor. I should be ashamed :no:


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

question: why can czw afford the video screen or their own "titantron" if you will and ROH doesn't have that?? I mean ROH is much bigger than CZW and the biggest indy out there. If it has anything to do with the fact that CZW runs in the ECW Arena, then why doesn't ROH run there instead of the Philly national guard armory?? 

Why doesnt ROH use the video & stage set, they can set it up similarly and have the show look better than that generic steel barricade and the black curtains


----------



## McQueen

Why would ROH waste money on stuff like that.

Would you rather they had money to pay actual decent talent or have a titantron?

Also I have heard that the "ECW" Arena is a not so nice establishment. Hell i've heard wrestlers make fun of it.


----------



## Maxx Hero

The only time I have seen the CZW enterance for more than 5 seconds on some online video is at Arena Warfare, where the ROH guys used it all night. I personally think it looked terrible. I like the classic black curtain, and the steel around it was the first thing I saw at my first ROH show, so I assosiate taht with ROH.


----------



## gatorca14

Very helpful thread.


----------



## Sephiroth

The New Alhambarabadalakazam Arena is shit. ROH's Arena Warfare is the only time I can remember it not looking like shit...or filled with fucking twats (besides Chikara shows...cuz those fans are just awesome)


----------



## BETTERthanYOU44

McQueen said:


> Why would ROH waste money on stuff like that.
> 
> Would you rather they had money to pay actual decent talent or have a titantron?
> 
> Also I have heard that the "ECW" Arena is a not so nice establishment. Hell i've heard wrestlers make fun of it.


Spending money on a better presentation in their entrances isn't a "waste?" I'm just kind of sick of every ROH show looking the same aside from Manhattan Center shows. Of course money on talent is important but I don't see how they couldn't put a little aside for a ramp or something like that. 

Plus it wouldn't have to be in the ECW arena. Why wouldn't they make it look like the "Double Feature" entrance. I'm sure that the filming crew paid for some of it but ROH isn't exactly your regular lowly indy show in a basketball court. They are growing and growing. Just a thought.


----------



## McQueen

I understand what your getting at but maybe its just me but Product > Production.

ECW did the same thing about spending a lot on production and look what happened to them.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I don't see the need for titan trons and all this flashy lights and stuff. You know my enterance of preferance? IWA:MS back in the House of Hardcore days. Their enterance ramp was the door to the locker room. Just a black door that wasn't properly on all of its hinges. 

Also, think about this, would you rather have a 30% sale or a titan tron/new enterance area?


----------



## Recall

McQueen said:


> I understand what your getting at but maybe its just me but Product > Production.
> 
> ECW did the same thing about spending a lot on production and look what happened to them.


The DVD production needs some work, especially when it comes to presentation and lighting. Watch ROH after june 2003 for the rest of that year and see how good it was then and compare it to now and currently its awful.

The opening few months of 2006 have great lighting but had the dreaded too dark in the crowd problem, especially during the CZW v ROH brawls.

What we have now is over glare and it looks pretty poor. Esepcially when you see smaller indy feds having better presentation it makes you wonder do ROH actually know how to tackle lighting/production or is it a simple case of something they are not sure how to get right. Cant be good at everything and all


----------



## ROH

McQueen said:


> Why would ROH waste money on stuff like that.
> 
> Would you rather they had money to pay actual decent talent or have a titantron?
> 
> Also I have heard that the "ECW" Arena is a not so nice establishment. Hell i've heard wrestlers make fun of it.


The ECW Arena is legendary, the only wrestlers I can imagine making fun of it would be in WWE/TNA.

I think it's alot better than ROH's current Philly one, the ECW Arena looks like an exclusive wrestling venue while the current one looks like a big warehouse that ROH goes to every few months.


----------



## Recall

ROH said:


> The ECW Arena is legendary, the only wrestlers I can imagine making fun of it would be in WWE/TNA.
> 
> I think it's alot better than ROH's current Philly one, the ECW Arena looks like an exclusive wrestling venue while the current one looks like a big warehouse that ROH goes to every few months.


Lots of wrestlers called the arena names, even those working ECW at the time. Never in a negative way more of a playful way,the common one was how badly it smelt for example.

Its currently a boxing facility like we all know so has been made to look nicer than it once did.

The ECW arena is an over used venue for indy wrestling since the original ECW closed its doors, ROH try to establish their wrestling without relying on ECW's buildings and thats a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## Yoey Bear

McQueen said:


> I understand what your getting at but maybe its just me but Product > Production.
> 
> ECW did the same thing about spending a lot on production and look what happened to them.


Eventually though, if they want to make it big, they will have to work on the production. And i like the idea of a better entrance ramp, titantron and dare i say.... pyro???


----------



## apocynthian

seriously i recon the titantron and pyro is a waste. maybe if you're in a stadium yeah, but little venues that hold under 2000 people would be crap.


----------



## -GP-

Yoey Bear said:


> Eventually though, if they want to make it big, they will have to work on the production. And i like the idea of a better entrance ramp, titantron and dare i say.... pyro???


I remember Samoa Joe (in the Joe/Punk Straight Shootin' DVD which everyone should watch btw) saying that Gabe was freaking out and being really excited over the green lasers they got for Joe's entrance.
Not sure exactly how that relates, but i thought it was funny - especially since Punk proceeded to make fun of him

I don't want a fancy entrance (at least not at this point)...like it's been said, black curtain and steel bars round it looks very nice.

As for pyro, you need fire marshall's approval, which means having extensive security measures which equals money.


----------



## McQueen

Exactly, i'd rather they prioritize on running shows and paying for talent over ascetic effects like pyro or a video screen.


----------



## Yoey Bear

McQueen said:


> Exactly, i'd rather they prioritize on running shows and paying for talent over ascetic effects like pyro or a video screen.


Yes, but eventually they are going to have to get a little flashy. and is pyro really asking for alot? If ROH wants more exposure they are gonna have to pretty it up a little. Not that i have a problem with what they have now. but eventually....


----------



## McQueen

That's if... IF... they get to that level they need to compete with TNA or WWE or what not, which they're still far from being a major promotion. Yes if they ever go the TV route and they make enough money to warrant it then fine a little pyro is fine but its not the most important thing to wrestling.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Pyro is unneccessary and expensive. Further, in the buildings ROH runs far more likely to be a firecode issue than for WWE or even TNA.


----------



## Maxx Hero

And besides that stuff, ROH doesn't need to be prettied up. They need to have fans for the right reasons, and that is the ring work.


----------



## Yoey Bear

McQueen said:


> That's if... IF... they get to that level they need to compete with TNA or WWE or what not, which they're still far from being a major promotion. Yes if they ever go the TV route and they make enough money to warrant it then fine a little pyro is fine but its not the most important thing to wrestling.


You are right, but come'on! A wrestling show that focuses mainly on wrestling? That'll be the day...


----------



## F5uits

Yeah, I think ROH is awesome the way it is for now, and shouldn't be in any hurry for a huge upgrade. I think sometimes people forget that's still an indy like everyone else, but it's definitely at a higher level. Production is not as bad as some make it out to be.


----------



## RealTeenwolf

correct, the production is fine, maybe the lighting could be better but ROH shouldnt aim to be the biggest and best, look what happened to ECW, they tried to keep up financially and it went tits up. Slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Maxx Hero

I still don't think this is or should be about winning the race. The winner normally sells out. And I don't want that.


----------



## Yoey Bear

F5uits said:


> Yeah, I think ROH is awesome the way it is for now, and shouldn't be in any hurry for a huge upgrade. I think sometimes people forget that's still an indy like everyone else, but it's definitely at a higher level. Production is not as bad as some make it out to be.


 Yeah, they are still and indy, but i know they don't want to stay indy forever.. i'm not saying a huge upgrade either, just something that people will notice and have positive effect. like pyro to certain stars entrances or something.



RealTeenwolf said:


> correct, the production is fine, maybe the lighting could be better but ROH shouldnt aim to be the biggest and best, look what happened to ECW, they tried to keep up financially and it went tits up. Slow and steady wins the race!


yes slow and steady wins the race, but if you compare ROH: Year 6 to ECW: Year 6, it's fairly similar but completely different situation.. i think ROH has a hold of something marketable, they just aren't exploring it, even i can't grasp a hold of it sometimes. maybe they need a hulk hogan of sorts or something to reel in the fans.. 



Maxx Hero said:


> I still don't think this is or should be about winning the race. The winner normally sells out. And I don't want that.


No, they just get get smart and greedy... there shouldn't be a winner, just alternatives..


----------



## Sephiroth

I was watching Low Ki vs. Danielson from PWG this year and it pisses me off that ROH can't have fucking video quality like that. Seriously ROH, if PWG can afford some HD cameras, you can certainly do the same.


----------



## ricky6

hey, I purchased RoH tickets for the toronto show. It clearly says no digital camera but do you guys know, if they actually inforce that rule. Cause, if they do, that would be complete bullshit.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Enforce... and yes if you carry it out in the open and flaunt it in front of security. Otherwise, not really.


----------



## ricky6

PulseGlazer said:


> Enforce... and yes if you carry it out in the open and flaunt it in front of security. Otherwise, not really.



Thanks for the correction and response.


----------



## Sephiroth

You can just take a disposable camera or a regular non-digital camera.


----------



## Maxx Hero

As for cameras it depends where you sit. For me in row four just about nothing turned out. In row 2 very little did. The problem is that it is so dark and they get pissed off at flashes. I stopped taking cameras to wrestling shows as I find they are a hassle.

As for digitals, I have seen lots of people using them, and never seen anyone get theirs taken away.


----------



## ricky6

alright, thanks guys. Just needed to ask

===============================================

Alright I got my ticket in the mail and will be sitting in section eight. Does anyone know where exactly that is located. I got second row not first for some reason.


----------



## LegendofBaseball

*Speaking of the Toronto Show...

1) What's the seating capacity of the Ted Reeve Arena? 

2) If somebody were to wait 'till the 25th of June to buy tickets, would he be left out of having front row tickets (or floor tickets for that matter) and, would he be left out of buying tickets altogether.

3) (Bonus Question) = Would someone sitting in the General Admission seats have a good overall view of the ring, say, like at the Orlando Downtown Recreation Complex?! 

If someone could answer both of these questions I'll be more than willing to rep that person back, thank you very much in advance to whomever answers this.*


----------



## Maxx Hero

1-Never been there or heard of it. So I can't help.

2-Not being familiar with ROH's popularity in Canada I will guess that rows 1-6 will be sold out. Many places will not have general seating in nice spots like in orlando. that was actually the nicest gerneral seating I have seen. If you don't like ROH's remaining tickets check out tickets.com. For Orlando I ordered three weeks before the show and ROH had Row 7 for $30. tickets.com had row 5 for $25.

3- Oh, it would seem I ansered this with answer #2.


In other news who do you all want brought back to ROH.

1-Low Ki-Sure he was 'banned', and normally I like it when the loser of a retirement match (or other kicked out angle) actually never comes back, but this guy is phenominal beyond concern in early ROH. 

2-Danny Maff-OK, so Homicide called him a pedophile, last time I checked there are no little boys in the ROH locker room (Or at least there arn't now that Rob Fienstein left), so what's the problem bringing him in? I really enjoyed the Da Hit Squad and would like to see them again.

3-Carnage Crew-Fuck ya I like me some first class white trash! So amazing. If they could do good stuff with Special K, Imagine what could be done with the Vulture Squad or even AOTF and Necro.


----------



## watts63

Dan Maff has been completely blackballed from wrestling even if Homicide is not in ROH.


----------



## Blasko

I think Maff molested one of Homicide's family members. So seeing him is a HUGE no. 

That, and I think he retired.


----------



## Maxx Hero

I understand that he is blackballed, but in reality this is more of a wish list than a real one as I don't see anyone on that list coming to ROH soon...with that in mind I guess we can re-add Eddie Kingston .

When was his little run in thing? Did they even show it on the DVD?


----------



## watts63

Maxx Hero said:


> I understand that he is blackballed, but in reality this is more of a wish list than a real one as I don't see anyone on that list coming to ROH soon...with that in mind I guess we can re-add Eddie Kingston .
> 
> When was his little run in thing? Did they even show it on the DVD?


Doublt Feature Night One during the Danielson/Aries vs. Vulture Squad match & on Take No Prisoners (not on PPV) Kingston attacked Jigsaw.


----------



## Blasko

If Maff was ever brought back, he should be legit KO'd in every match he is in. 

Running gag, anyone?


----------



## GenerationNeXt

I loved the team of Maff and Whitmer, I wouldn't mind seeing him back in a ring again.


----------



## McQueen

watts63 said:


> Dan Maff has been completely blackballed from wrestling even if Homicide is not in ROH.


I believe those dirty Bruiser Brody murdering sons of bitches down in Dirty Rico booked Maff a couple times after the Homicide incident but I think he has retired since then. I don't want him back anyways.

I didn't really mind the Carnage Crew aside for the fact they were in some BAD fueds, but they were occasionally fun to watch.

I think Low Ki is pretty overrated, especially compared to his work a couple years ago but he is still very talented so if he did come back i'd be fine with it, but i'm fine with him not being in ROH.


----------



## CM Skittle

These are the people I want to see in ROH

1) Doug Williams - There's too many wannabe puro wrestlers (and real puro wrestlers) in ROH right now so I think it would be cool for someone with a British style to come to ROH since Nigel doesn't even wrestle that style any more

2)Samoa Joe - He sucks in TNA! Seriously why would they turn him into a crybaby?? He should be like a monster that kicks everyone's butt like he was in ROH

3) Super Dragon - I have no clue why they never gave him a chance! Obviously they don't mind booking PWG wrestlers and Super Dragon is the most popular so they should book him more after he loses weight, I can't stand fat Super Dragon


----------



## McQueen

Super Dragon was given a chance during the CZW fued but supposedly he pissed Gabe off by swearing at a kid or something and hasn't been booked back.

That's what i've heard at least.

Doug is pretty busy in NOAH, I believe he is the European Liason as well.


----------



## Blasko

Super Dragon is the WORSE wrestler in the indies. 

That, and during a ROH/CZW war, he was known to wildly swing at fans. (One, being a 13 year old girl.)

Joe just fucking sucks in any promotion he is in, at this state. 

Doug Williams in ROH would be a good thing. Have him kill students and the Vulture Squad because he's a HOSS~!


----------



## -Mystery-

Super Dragon was a fucking moron during the CZW/ROH feud (in reference to his behavior towards fans). He's notorious for trying to intimidate fans (why he does this I'll never know) and it backfired on him. However, he would've continued the rest of the feud but ended up getting injured.

I remember reading about Dragon trying to pick a fight with Green Latern Fan and GLF not backing down at all.


----------



## Blasko

-Mystery- said:


> Super Dragon was a fucking moron during the CZW/ROH feud (in reference to his behavior towards fans). He's notorious for trying to intimidate fans (why he does this I'll never know) and it backfired on him. However, he would've continued the rest of the feud but ended up getting injured.


 It's really just to get cheap heel heat.


----------



## Maxx Hero

They all are trying to steal Cucky T's thunder! He does the whole get heat off the kids thing without being offensive or harming them, which I say is knowlege beyond his years.


----------



## nugget4life

Can anyone recommend me their favorite ROH PPV/show or what they think the best ROH show is? Preferably one with a good Danielson or McGuinnes match... I'm thinking Unified looks good. What do you guys think?


----------



## vivalabrave

My favorite DVDs with Danielson or Nigel in great matches:

Driven (Nigel vs Danielson. I have it at *****. Also Danielson vs. KENTA bonus match - ****1/2)
Better Than Our Best (Danielson vs Lance Storm - ****1/4 among other great matches)
Glory by Honor V Night 2 (Nigel vs Marufuji - ****1/2 and Danielson vs KENTA - *****)
Unified (Danielson vs. Nigel - ***** Man do I love these guys)
Supercard of Honor (Danielson vs. Strong - ****3/4 and a ***** Dragon Gate match)
Manhatten Mayhem II (Danielson vs. Morishima - ****3/4)
Rising Above (Nigel vs. Aries - ****1/2 and a crazy brawl with Danielson vs. Morishima)

A lot of people have also called Supercard of Honor III the best ROH show ever. I haven't seen it yet but Nigel aparently had another amazing match with Aries.


----------



## nugget4life

Thanks for the recs. I'll definitely take all of those into consideration.


----------



## Sephiroth

-Mystery- said:


> Super Dragon was a fucking moron during the CZW/ROH feud (in reference to his behavior towards fans). He's notorious for trying to intimidate fans (why he does this I'll never know) and it backfired on him. However, he would've continued the rest of the feud but ended up getting injured.
> 
> I remember reading about Dragon trying to pick a fight with Green Latern Fan and GLF not backing down at all.


...fuck, I wish someone would beat down GLF.


----------



## McQueen

vivalabrave said:


> My favorite DVDs with Danielson or Nigel in great matches:
> 
> Driven (Nigel vs Danielson. I have it at *****. Also Danielson vs. KENTA bonus match - ****1/2)
> Better Than Our Best (Danielson vs Lance Storm - ****1/4 among other great matches)
> Glory by Honor V Night 2 (Nigel vs Marufuji - ****1/2 and Danielson vs KENTA - *****)
> Unified (Danielson vs. Nigel - ***** Man do I love these guys)
> Supercard of Honor (Danielson vs. Strong - ****3/4 and a ***** Dragon Gate match)
> Manhatten Mayhem II (Danielson vs. Morishima - ****3/4)
> Rising Above (Nigel vs. Aries - ****1/2 and a crazy brawl with Danielson vs. Morishima)
> 
> A lot of people have also called Supercard of Honor III the best ROH show ever. I haven't seen it yet but Nigel aparently had another amazing match with Aries.


Have you not seen Vendetta? Strong/Danielson II? That might be my favorite ROH match and the show was solid.


----------



## nugget4life

damn... i was just about to pick up some dvds on rohwrestling.com but found that the sale was over! do they usually have sales... should i just wait for the next one?


----------



## McQueen

They usually have a sale each week, not always as nice as 25% off though. I did the EXACT same thing as you man, I went on this morning right at 9am EST, I was mad :lmao


----------



## nugget4life

haha nice... well i guess i'll just wait for the next sale.

i guess they just put up 10% off sale... what are the usual sales like? haha i'm pretty pissed i missed that 25% off.

woah ... nevermind.. they have most of the dvds i want now for only 10 bucks!!! guess it was a good thing i missed it.

Okay... so what do you guys think... this is my first ROH purchase. I'm getting 4 DVDs: Supercard of Honor III, Unified, Better Than Our Best. What should the 4th one be?


----------



## WillTheBloody

nugget4life said:


> haha nice... well i guess i'll just wait for the next sale.
> 
> i guess they just put up 10% off sale... what are the usual sales like? haha i'm pretty pissed i missed that 25% off.
> 
> woah ... nevermind.. they have most of the dvds i want now for only 10 bucks!!! guess it was a good thing i missed it.
> 
> Okay... so what do you guys think... this is my first ROH purchase. I'm getting 4 DVDs: Supercard of Honor III, Unified, Better Than Our Best. What should the 4th one be?


Can't go wrong with these:

Fifth Year Festival: Finale - Samoa Joe's final ROH match, Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe, FWH: Nigel vs Rave

Driven - Dragon vs Nigel, Dragon vs KENTA, Briscoes/Steenerico, great opener as well

Manhattan Mayhem - Great wrestling, top to bottom. Not one bad match on it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ricky6

is Arena Warfare any good? Im thinking about purchasing it and saving a dollar with the 10 percent discount


----------



## McQueen

Use the DVD Help thread next time and aside from Danielson/Shelley and the end it kinda sucks


----------



## nugget4life

Thanks for the responses guys.

sorry, didn't know about that thread.


----------



## vivalabrave

McQueen said:


> Have you not seen Vendetta? Strong/Danielson II? That might be my favorite ROH match and the show was solid.


I have but I need to rewatch it. I saw it when I first started getting onto ROH and I "only" gave it ****1/4. I thought their SOH match was much better. I know you (and quite a few people) gave it *****, so I'm definately looking forward to it.

TOO. MUCH. STUFF. TO. WATCH. At least I'm not in McQueen and Platt teritorries


----------



## McQueen

Yeah be glad of that lol.


----------



## KYSeahawks

How do you register at the ROH Message Board I was just wanting to do the Dayton roll call just in case I get up their to early will have something to do


----------



## Platt

You have to wait till they open registrations which doesn't happen too often.


----------



## Sephiroth

KYSeahawks said:


> How do you register at the ROH Message Board I was just wanting to do the Dayton roll call just in case I get up their to early will have something to do


Not worth it man. You're pretty new to the promotion and they'd eat you alive. It's literally a pack of wolves over there...a bunch of l33t douchebag asshole grammar whore wolves.


----------



## Teh_Eagles_Man

Hey guys I'm pretty new to Indy promotions, but it seems that ROH is the best of the bunch.

Their having a show near me pretty soon in Manassas and I was wondering if it was worth checking out.

The card so far:


Dream Tag Team Main Event
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelly & Chris Sabin

World Tag Team Title Match
Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black defend vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki

Grudge Match
Chris Hero with Larry Sweeney vs. Brent Albright

Special Attraction
Roderick Strong vs. Ruckus

Already signed: ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness; NWA World Heavyweight Champion Adam Pearce with Larry Sweeney; The Necro Butcher; Jigsaw; plus more to be added!!! 

Also the tickets aren't a bad deal; 15 dollars for general admission and 10 bucks for 4th row reserved seats.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## KingKicks

Teh_Eagles_Man said:


> Hey guys I'm pretty new to Indy promotions, but it seems that ROH is the best of the bunch.
> 
> Their having a show near me pretty soon in Manassas and I was wondering if it was worth checking out.
> 
> The card so far:
> 
> 
> Dream Tag Team Main Event
> Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns of Alex Shelly & Chris Sabin
> 
> World Tag Team Title Match
> Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black defend vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki
> 
> Grudge Match
> Chris Hero with Larry Sweeney vs. Brent Albright
> 
> Special Attraction
> Roderick Strong vs. Ruckus
> 
> Already signed: ROH World Champion Nigel McGuinness; NWA World Heavyweight Champion Adam Pearce with Larry Sweeney; The Necro Butcher; Jigsaw; plus more to be added!!!
> 
> Also the tickets aren't a bad deal; 15 dollars for general admission and 10 bucks for 4th row reserved seats.
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


The main event alone is worth it.

The tag title match makes it even more awesome.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Benjo™ said:


> The main event alone is worth it.
> 
> The tag title match makes it even more awesome.


Call it a hunch: Hero vs. Albright will steal the show.


----------



## Teh_Eagles_Man

PulseGlazer said:


> Call it a hunch: Hero vs. Albright will steal the show.


I hope Hero gets some mic time.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> Call it a hunch: Hero vs. Albright will steal the show.


Sigh, Albright might be really over now as a face, but it doesn't change the fact that he's uninteresting in the ring and has never had a good singles match except against Morishima (but who hasn't? Stevens?)

So yeah, I call bullshit on that.


----------



## PulseGlazer

Sephiroth said:


> Sigh, Albright might be really over now as a face, but it doesn't change the fact that he's uninteresting in the ring and has never had a good singles match except against Morishima (but who hasn't? Stevens?)
> 
> So yeah, I call bullshit on that.


He's carryable and I gat the feeling Hero is in a step-up kind of place.


----------



## Sephiroth

PulseGlazer said:


> He's carryable and I gat the feeling Hero is in a step-up kind of place.


With Team Work vs. MCMG and Team NOWAH vs. AOTF, it's gonna take a Shawn Michaels-esque performance from Hero to carry Albright to a show stealer.


----------



## thommo

Hi ive been watching wrestling for 12 years and i have only ever seen one roh show, the final showdown i think it is ive got it on dvd. What i want to know is what shows are recommended. Im a big fan of CM Punk and Samoa Joe so any with them would be helpful but really any in general. Thanks


----------



## vivalabrave

thommo said:


> Hi ive been watching wrestling for 12 years and i have only ever seen one roh show, the final showdown i think it is ive got it on dvd. What i want to know is what shows are recommended. Im a big fan of CM Punk and Samoa Joe so any with them would be helpful but really any in general. Thanks


*Joe vs. Punk Trilogy*
World Title Classic
Joe vs. Punk II (MUST BUY FOR JOE AND PUNK FANS!)
All Star Extravaganza II

*Joe*
Midnight Express Reunion
Joe vs. Kobashi (MUST BUY!)
Fight of the Century
Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool
Fifth Year Festival: Finale (Joe's last ROH match)

*Punk*
Nowhere to Run (the show after Final Showdown)
Death Before Dishonor III
Punk: The Final Chapter (His Final Match before going to WWE)

These are off the top of my head. There are obviously more but I kept it to as much of a minimum as I could. I would also recommend the Joe/Punk Shoot. They talk for around 3 hours about their lives on the road and such.


----------



## WillTheBloody

thommo said:


> Hi ive been watching wrestling for 12 years and i have only ever seen one roh show, the final showdown i think it is ive got it on dvd. What i want to know is what shows are recommended. Im a big fan of CM Punk and Samoa Joe so any with them would be helpful but really any in general. Thanks


I'll tackle general stuff I guess:

- Any of the _Supercard of Honor_ shows. The most recent, _SOH3_, is phenomenal.
- _Fifth Year Festival_ shows _Liverpool_ and _Finale_. _Finale_ has Joe's last match in ROH.
- _Joe vs Kobashi_. This is Samoa Joe facing the legendary Kenta Kobashi.
- _Better Than Our Best_
- _Manhattan Mayhem_
- Both _Dragon Gate Challenge_ shows are quality as well.

In terms of stuff this year, _SOH3_ and _DGC2_ are outstanding, the _6th Anniversary Show_ and _A New Level_ are important shows, and I personally really liked _Proving Ground_ and _Without Remorse_.


----------



## vivalabrave

For the general stuff I agree with those above. ^^^^

I'd also add Unified, Glory by Honor V Night 2 and Final Battle 2006. Again, trying to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## TheFox

Does anyone know when will the "Up For Grabs" DVD be out? And has anyone been to the show to make a review of it?


----------



## Platt

Most likely next weekend in time for the double shot.


----------



## TheFox

Can someone tell me what happend with Rebecca Bayless? Is she still with ROH ?


----------



## Platt

She does backstage interviews for ROH and Shimmer.


----------



## apocynthian

and get's arrested for drink driving.


----------



## roblough

I have a quick question regarding ROH PPV's.

as we know, ROH record their PPV's in advance and they air about a month or so later. But between the PPV taping and airing, McGuiness has been billed for other shows as the world champion. Does this mean that we already know he will successfully defend his belt at the PPV? Or, if he were to drop the belt at the PPV, would he continue to be billed as the champ until the PPV airs?


----------



## PulseGlazer

roblough said:


> I have a quick question regarding ROH PPV's.
> 
> as we know, ROH record their PPV's in advance and they air about a month or so later. But between the PPV taping and airing, McGuiness has been billed for other shows as the world champion. Does this mean that we already know he will successfully defend his belt at the PPV? Or, if he were to drop the belt at the PPV, would he continue to be billed as the champ until the PPV airs?


When the title changed at the Undeniable PPV, for months after Nigel was billed as champion. No attempt was made to keep it a secret, so yes, if Nigel lost, it would be acknowledged.


----------



## roblough

PulseGlazer said:


> When the title changed at the Undeniable PPV, for months after Nigel was billed as champion. No attempt was made to keep it a secret, so yes, if Nigel lost, it would be acknowledged.


So I guess we know he's retaining New Horizons then


----------



## PulseGlazer

I'd say it's indeed very likely he retains.


----------



## gemis7

ROH does rule. great dvd recommendations!


----------



## Antw28

Great post!


----------



## vanmunde

Oh man, this thread is going to take up quite a bit of my time in the next year I gather.


----------



## nailz_jaggzy

I really want to get some ROH DVD's but they are so expensive! Is there any websites people can reccomend for getting them in the UK other than amazon and ebay? Thanks.


----------



## Platt

a-merchandise.co.uk


----------



## FilthyMcPunk

I've recently started getting into roh,have seen bits here n there but went and downloaded the whole original summer of punk angle from roh which includes all promos and matches from that summers angle.Pretty good stuff,and has made me wanna go back to the start of the promotion and catch up which will take a long while i'm sure but current wwe is really not doing it for me lately.


----------



## mrbateman

Quick question, do ROH send weekly shows on their homepage or is it just random shows that airs fro time to time?


----------

